# (IRR) The Rokugan IR Turn 0 Thread



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

*The Rokugan IR Turn 0 Thread*

The history of Rokugan begins in the Celestial Heavens, which at the time were one with the mortal world. There, Lady Sun and Lord Moon were born from nothing, and together bore ten children were named Hida, Doji, Togashi, Akodo, Shiba, Bayushi, Shinjo, Fu Leng, Ryoshun, and Hantei. Lord Moon, Onnotangu, was jealous of his children, however, and did not wish to share their mother’s love with them. He swallowed nine of them, leaving only Hantei, who hid in a cave. When Hantei grew to adulthood, he faced his father in combat and cut open Lord Moon’s belly. From the wound, the eight living children of the Sun and Moon spilled out. One child, Ryoshun, died in his father’s stomach and went on to watch over Jigoku, the realm of the dead. Lord Moon’s blood and Lady Sun’s tears also fell from the sky, raining down on the earth. From the mixture of blood and tears, humanity was born. The kami, too, fell to the earth- Fu Leng landing in a deep pit that would become the Shadowlands, the other eight ending up among the new race of humans.

When humanity was born, it was not alone on the earth. Nezumi, nagas, kenkus, and kitsus lived on earth before humanity arose. The oldest naga stories speak of a race that was flourishing when they were young. All were pushed aside by the rise of the empire. The nezumi empire was shattered by Fu Leng’s Fall, and the nezumi reduced to their savage state in order to survive the horrors of the Shadowlands. The nagas began their long sleep, planning to reawaken when they were needed once more. The kenkus simply withdrew into the deepest forests. The kitsus were hunted down and nearly exterminated, until Akodo saw their intelligence and compassion, and brought the survivors into his clan.

When the kami fell to earth, they held a series of contests to determine who would rule them. Hantei won, and so his line was the line of emperors for a thousand years, until the crowning of Toturi. Fu Leng, alone in the Festering Pit, gathered his own hordes of oni and ogres, and soon made war upon his sisters and brothers and their clans. The other seven kami gathered great human heroes around them, forming the seven great clans of the empire. This young empire could not stand against the power of Fu Leng’s Shadowlands horde, until a small man appeared from the West, calling himself Shinsei.

Shinsei spoke with Hantei for a long time, imparting his philosophy, which was recorded by Shiba and became the Tao of Shinsei. Then, Shinsei took one human from each clan- Hida Atarasi, Doji Konishiko, Lady Matsu, Lady Utaku, Lord Isawa, Lord Mirumoto, and Lady Shosuro- into the Shadowlands to fight Fu Leng. Shinsei and his Seven Thunders defeated Fu Leng, binding his power within twelve Black Scrolls that Shosuro- the only survivor of the Seven Thunders- brought back with her to the empire.

A thousand years passed- not peaceful, for the clans warred against each other virtually without ceasing, as they do to this day. Still, this time is called “A Thousand Years of Peace,” because for a thousand years Fu Leng’s power remained contained in the Black Scrolls. During this time, the Ki-Rin clan, led by the kami Shinjo, left Rokugan to explore the rest of the world. They wandered for eight hundred years, returning in 815 as the Unicorn clan.

The minions of Fu Leng did not rest for a thousand years, however. Not only did the creatures of the Shadowlands attack the empire from without, but the Taint of the Shadowlands began to spread within the empire as well. A Crab scholar named Kuni Nakanu discovered the Taint as early as the year 100, noticing its ability to animate corpses. Four centuries later, a sorcerer now called Iuchiban discovered Nakanu’s works and used them to develop spells of maho. He animated an army of skeletons and zombies within a cemetery in the heart of Otosan Uchi (known as the Battle of Stolen Graves), but he was eventually caught and imprisoned within a tomb deep in Crab territory. His loyal followers, known as Bloodspeakers, continued to pass on his teachings despite their master’s apparent defeat. Iuchiban’s spirit has not lain quietly in his tomb, either. It escaped once, after two hundred years of imprisonment, and very nearly did so again in recent memory. No means has yet been discovered to destroy Iuchiban’s spirit forever, and until that happens, the danger he and his Bloodspeakers represent continues to threaten the empire.

After a thousand years of relative peace, Fu Leng began to stir once more. Bayushi Shoju, champion of the Scorpion, discovered a scroll of prophecy that predicted the return of Fu Leng in the time of the last Hantei. Attempting to prevent the dreadful prophecy from being fulfilled, Shoju killed Hantei XXXVIII and tried to seize the throne. The Emperor’s young son excaped the coup, however, and Akodo Toturi killed Shoju in the throne room. The Scorpion clan was obliterated by the other clans of the empire in retaliation for the coup. Instead of preventing the prophecy’s fulfillment, Shoju made it possible, as the young Hantei XXXIX was easily overcome by Fu Leng.

Following the coup, Yogo Junzo opened the first of the twelve Black Scrolls, unleashing Fu Leng’s power and beginning the evil course Shoju had hoped to prevent. With each additional scroll that was opened, Fu Leng’s control over the Emperor grew more complete. Hida Kisada, champion of the Crab began to move against the Emperor, perceiving his weakness and inability to rule effectively. Striking a bargain with the Shadowlands, Kisada fought his way to the Imperial Palace. What he found, however was not a weak boy, but a dark deity. With eleven Black Scrolls now open, Fu Leng’s possession of the young Hentei was complete, and he quickly cut down the Crab champion. The oni that had marched with the Crab joined their dark master, and the weakened remnant of the Crab army retreated.

In the end, a descendant of Shinsei known as the Hooded Ronin led seven descendants of the original Seven Thunders into Otosan Uchi to face Fu Leng once more: Kisada’s son Yakomo, Utaku Kamoko, Doji Hoturi, Isawa Tadaka, Bayushi Kachiko, Mirumoto Hitomi, and Akodo Toturi. As they fought, Togashi Yokuni revealed himself to be the dragon Togashi, and explained that he had kept the twelfth Black Scroll hidden inside his heart for centuries. Hitomi opened his heart to remove the scroll, killing Togashi, and opened the scroll. With that Fu Leng’s power was fully restored- but he was also fully manifest and fully mortal. At last able to harm Fu Leng, the Seven Thunders renewed their efforts, and Toturi and Hoturi struck the killing blows, destroying the dark deity forever. Toturi took the throne, establishing a new dynasty as Toturi I.

Only two years into his reign, Toturi was kidnapped by ninja and held in ruined Morikage Castle, in the Phoenix lands. The Scorpions once more took the blame, as their association with ninja was famous, but the Emerald Champion, Kakita Toshimoko, refused to exterminate the Scorpions again. Instead, they were sent into exile in the desert wastes to the west, the Burning Sands, while their children were fostered with Toshimoko’s clan, the Crane.

When Toturi was at last found, he was changed: A shadow seemed to have fallen over his eyes, and his behavior went from erratic to completely insane by the end of the war. The ninja who kidnapped him were not Scorpions, but representatives of a more mysterious force: the Shadow, a nameless, formless being left over from creation. The Shadow sought to unmake the empire and all humanity by erasing names, memories, and even forms, re-creating the world in its formless image. Its ninja servants were fearsome representatives of this agenda: Literally faceless, they changed shape easily and walked through shadow.

The Scorpions were not completely blameless, for they had sheltered the Shadow in their schools and castles for a thousand years. When Shosuro returned from the Shadowlands after the first defeat of Fu Leng, she brought the Shadow with her. Faking her own death, Shosuro became Soshi and founded the Scorpion school of shadow magic. Scorpion shugenjas and ninja were marked with shadow brands, which gave them access to the power of the Shadow but began to rob them of their humanity. Such was the fate suffered by the Emperor.

Totuti’s corruption spread chaos through the empire. As his madness increased, so did the strife and warfare among the clans. The chaos extended even to the heavens, as Hitomi challenged and defeated Lord Moon and rose to take his place. Yakamo would later follow her, assisting Lady Sun in her Seppuku and ascending as the new sun deity.

Finally, in a moment of clarity, Toturi recognized that the only way to save the empire was to commit seppuku. Meanwhile, Hida Yakomo was leading an army to Volturnum, the city of Shadow located in the Shadowlands. There, the armies faced the Shadow and its minions at Oblivions’ Gate- the portal through which the spirits of the dead pass on to Jigoku, the realm of the dead. Fighting to prevent the Shadow from closing the portal and destroying Jigoku, and thus erasing the empire’s memory, the massed armies of the clans fought fiercely against ninja and Shadowlands creatures alike. The ronin Ginawa saw Toturi’s spirit and pulled him through the portal for Jigoku, and the purified Emperor led the armies to victory.

Toturi was not the only spirit to return from Jigoku during the Battle at Oblivion’s Gate, however. Large numbers of spirits found themselves on the wrong side of Oblivion’s Gate at the end of the war. In the end, they followed three main paths. Believing that they had already lived their lives, and that they did not belong in modern-day Rokugan, many of the spirits paid their respects to their descendants and committed Seppuku, many throwing themselves off the Cliffs of Golden Tears above the Phoenix temples. Others rejoined their clans and lived among their descendants. For clans such as the Crane and the Lion, hurt badly by the wars against the Shadow, the aid of such spirits played a crucial role in rebuilding the clan’s fortunes. A final group of spirits was led by Hantei XVI (known in life as the Steel Chrysanthemum) and his chief lieutenant, Hida Tsuneo, who established themselves in what was left of the Crane Lands. Drawing spirit armies into his service, and pressing his claim upon the throne as a Hantei instead of an upstart of no lineage, Hantei XVI eventually threw the empire into an eight-year civil war.

Hentei’s army of spirits was finally defeated through a combination of Scorpion treachery, Phoenix magic, and Toturi’s diplomacy. Pretending to turn against the Lion and Dragon clans they had allied with previously, the Scorpions pretended to side with the Hantei and Tsuneo. They then led the spirit armies into Beiden Pass, Where the Shugenjas of the Phoenix had laid a trap: A mighty ritual brought the walls of the pass down on the army. Beaten, Hantei negotiated a peace with Toturi, with a simple cost attached- Toturi must give one of his sons the Hantei name. Hantei Naseru spent much of his childhood at the estate of Hantei XVI, and carries the name of the last imperial line.

Read the official timeline here.
Read the continued official timeline here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

*	Darkwolf - PL 180/180	*
_	Player Character	_
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. 44 HD PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0	
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Kyoso Brute Squad: PL 10 IR 28	
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 16 : IR 12	
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 14 : IR 8	
	Pekkle no Oni : PL 10 IR 5	
	Kyoso Elite Force : PL 10 IR 5	

_	Artifacts	_
	Artifact: Pendant of the Shadowlands: +3/+3 character bonus 	
	An Artifact with Scry Immunity	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Shadow Dragon NPC: 29 HD: 1 PL	
	Settozai (Mantis), Onisu of Theft PL 2	
	Hakai (Phoenix), Onisu of Destruction PL 2	
	Yokubo (Crane), Onisu of Desire PL 2	
	Fushin (Scorpion), Onisu of Betrayal PL 2	
	Kyofo (Crab), Onisu of Fear PL 2	
	Nikushimi (Lion), Onisu of Hatred PL 2	
	Muchitsujo (Unicorn), Onisu of Chaos PL 2	
	Kanashimi (Dragon), Onisu of Sadness PL 2	

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 	
	Vyakarana (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Iyotishi (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Zakyo (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Festy Dog - PL 157/177	*
_	Player Character	_
	Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10/ Honour 4) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG, PL 3	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Gale Blades - PL 20 IR 15	
	Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hyumisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buneya Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Chiji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nodai Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	The Taintless: 10PL of shugenjas	

_	Artifacts	_
	Blood Razor (katana) - +6 / +0	
	Emotions (mask) - +0/+0 Character Defense Scrying Bonus	
	Crystal Guard (dastana) - (+0/+6)	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Naigotsu Mishica (Sorceror 14/ Honour 2) - Female, Human, NG, PL 1	
	Khet'get'niss (Monk 14/ Honour 3) - Male, Nezumi, LG, PL 1	
	Festy Dog (Fighter 10 / Weapon Master 4 / Honour 2) - Male, Blink Dog, NG, PL 1	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	_
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southeast of Rokugan	_
	Mura Sabishi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Okami (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Umoeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Oni Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the Southeast of Rokugan	_ 
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 			
	Benten Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Mizen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Samui Kaze (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 10 : IR 5	
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 10 : IR 5	
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 10 : IR 5	

*	Fyre Pyronus PL 23/33	*
	PC: Akuma No Oni (Powerful Oni Lord resurrected from the dead) PL 3 	
	Major Artifact (Creamsteak knows what it is, it's under Hidden Status) 	
	The Frazina (Artifact), +3/+3 character bonus	
	Shroud of Flames (Artifact), Wearer Gains Immunity to Scrying. 	
	3 Dragons, NPCs, 1 PL each, Total PL 3	
	Horde of Akuma no Oni 10 PL IR 0 	
	Temple of Flame 7 PL IR 10	

*	Janos PL 70/70	*
	Player CharacterVorador (Wu Jen 20) PL 3	

	Artifacts	
	The Persuader, Longsword, Taint (Offensive), Taint (Defensive), Turning (Offensive), Turning (Defensive)	
	Vae Victis, Longsword, Automatic Subverion (Offensive), Automatic Subverion (Defensive)	
	The Necropolis of Miir (Sentient City) (Has exceptional resistance to scrying, spying, infiltration, and such, and is also very easy to defend +0/+1 bonus on battles inside the city)	
	+6/+0 Artifact	
	+0/+6 Artifact	

	Non Player Characters	
	Ariel (Monk 14) PL 1	
	Azimuth the Planar: (Wu Jen 14) PL 1	
	Dejoule the Energist: (Wu Jen 14) PL 1	
	Mortanius the Necromancer (Wu Jen 14) PL 1	
	Nupraptor the Mentalist (Wu Jen 14) PL 1	
	Anacrothe the Alchemist (Wu Jen 14) PL 1	
	Malek of the Sarafan (Samurai 14) PL 1	
	Moebius the Streamer (Wu Jen 14) PL 1	
	Bane the Druid (Shaman 14) PL 1	

	Off Map Locations	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 9 : IR 10	

*	Kalanyr - PL 150 /150 	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3 	

_	Artifacts 	_
	Staff of the Trickster (+6/+0) Character Bonus Character Defenses: Taint Character Defense, Automatic Subversion Defense, Turning Defense	
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus and Complete Scrying Immunity 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 10 : IR 5	
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 14 : IR 28	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Kitsune) Daimyo: Fastclaw PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Trals PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Thresl PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Inaja PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Iniji PL 4 : IR 5	
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ashai Province PL 5 : IR 1 	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1	PL 1
	Fastclaw, Male Kitsune Ranger 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Imagi Female Fox Shugenja 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Wilja Female Fox Ranger 5/Foxlord 9 (Neutral Good) PL 1 	
	Izi, Male Third Whisker Nezumi Sorceror 6/Ratling Shaman 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good) 	
	Te'Tik'Kir Crippled Bone Nezumi Sorceror 7/Ratling Shaman 10 (Chaotic Good) PL 2 	
	Sparrow Clan Champion: Suzume Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Ixai Nezune, Overseer of the Imperial Provinces (Courtier 13/Ranger 1) PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Iniji , Female Bakeneko Wu-jen 14 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Inaja ,Male Bakeneko Rogue 6/Sorceror 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Thresl Male Tanuki Fighter 4/Sorceror 10 PL 1(Chaotic Good)	
	Trals Female Tanuki Fighter 4/Barbarian 2/Frenzied Berzerker 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan 	_
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 	
	Higashi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Minawa Chushin (village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Nishi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4 	
	Added: * Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Knight Out - PL 130/130 	*
_	Player Character	_
	Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 1	

_	Artifacts	_
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+0/+6) Character Bonus	
	Katana of Fire (+6/+0) Character Bonus	
	Cloak of Evading Tomorrow (+0/+2) Character Bonus, and DC Uncanny Escape	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Cho'tchac'chek (male Nezumi Sor7/Ratling Shaman7) - PL 1	
	Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isawa Akahita's yojimbo	
	Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 1 - daimyo of the Asako	
	Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu10) PL 1 - daimyo of the Agasha	
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yobanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Morikage (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Lichtenhart - 177/200 PL	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28 	
	The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (Move like NPCs) 	
	The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (Ignores Special Attacks like sneak attacks and attacking while fleeing)	
	The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (Rage, +4/No Defense 1/turn)	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ito Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kugoi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1 	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1 	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 7) PL 1 	
	Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/Explorer 3) PL 1	

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan 	_
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5 	
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4 	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bugaisha (Fort) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Egami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oshindoka (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2	
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2	

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan 	_
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0	

*	Lucias - PL 106/106	*
_	Player Character	_
	Isawa Kujatsu (Shugenja 20) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Obsidian Ring (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Robe of Secrecy (Scry Immunity)	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	The Waiting Hand (The Organization Subserviant to Isawa Kujatsu) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Oathtakers (Organization under The Waiting Hand) PL 4 : IR 5	
	The Patient Few (Organization under The Waiting Hand) PL 4 : IR 5	
	The Emissaries (An independant order that handles diplomatic relations with un-diplomatic forces) PL 4: IR 5	

_	Non Player Characters	_
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1	
	Matsu Ichisi (Female Samurai 12) Bodyguard PL 1	
	Isawa Rojino (Shu 2/Rog 6/Assn 6) PL 1	
	Cho Jin (Rog 5/Assn 9) The Knives in the Shadows PL 1	
	Jo Chin (Rog 5/Assn 9) The Knives in the Shadows PL 1	

_	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Shugenja (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Tenymi Sho (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Macbrea - PL 140/150 + 2 Artifacts	*
_	Player Character	_
	Bayushi Nori (Levels) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Celestial sword of Clan Scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18			
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) Daimyo: Bayushi Kanman PL 4 IR 5 			
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Crimson Legion (Samurai) General:Bayushi Tetsubo PL 4 IR 5			
	Black Cabal(Samurai/heavy armor & no-daichi) General:Bayushi Mitsu PL 4 IR 5			

_	Non-Player Characters	_ 
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1	
	Seppun Niomi (Courtier/Bayushi Deiceiver 10/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Tetsubo (Courtier/Bayushi Deiverer 8/6 /Honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Jingo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/2/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Soshi Kanman (Courtier 10 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mori (Courtier 13 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mitsu (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Soshi Mako (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Yo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/4/2 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Hiro (Courtier 14 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3			
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			

*	Omegium - PL 104/140	* 
_	Player Character	_ 
	Level 20 Player Character (PL 3)			

_	Artifacts	_
	A Large Flying Carpet (Can Transport normal NPCs, PCs, and 10 PL of troops) 	

_	Clan Families, and Shaodowlands Groups	
	Bloodspeakers: PL 30 : IR 5	
	Elite Unit, 40 8th and 9th lvl fighters, rogues, and casters 20 PL	
	Elite Unit, 400 6th and 7th lvl fighters, rogues and casters 10 PL	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) PL 2	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	

	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Nirukti (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Redwing - PL 165/180	*
	Player Character	

	Clan Families, and Shadowlands Groups	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11	
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 4	

	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Yoshosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Northwest of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Maigo no Samurai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Serpenteyes - PL 190/190	*
	Player Character	
	Toshiro Akodo (Male Half Celestial/Human, Courtier 2, Shugenya 17) PL 3	

	Artifacts	
	Amulet of Blinded Eyes - Defensive Character Bonus: Player gains immunity to scrying for one individual.	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18 	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21 	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21 	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)  PL 5 : IR 15 	
	Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Gamo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) 	
	PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Etsu Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Ibe Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Mukano Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Hozemon Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Sasaryu Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Kaitomo Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Kintani Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	

	Non-Player Characters	
	NPC:Tensuo Janaji (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC:Injaro Nofuta (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC:Yasuo Samari (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 	
	NPC:Reizo Jiaora (M) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 	
	NPC:Juro Azati (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 	
	NPC:Marise Kane (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 	
	NPC:Ichiro Yasou (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 	
	NPC:Mioko Sen (F) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC:Su Chen (F) (14th level Wu-yen) PL 1	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan	
	Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Toshi no sano Kanemochi Kaeru (City of the Rich Frog) PL3:IR4 	
	Kakusu Keikai Torid-e (Hidden Watch Keep) PL7:IR5	
	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle) PL 3: IR 0	
	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Toi Koku (Distant Paddy Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Nanashi Mura (Anonymous Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Sollir Furryfoot - PL 35/80	*
	Player Character:	
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 4	

	Armies:	
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0	

	Artifact :	
	Daigotsu's Obsidian Blade (+0/+3) Character Bonus: Automatic Subversion	
	The Oni's Eye (Allows Flawless Scrying 3/turn and gives 10 Kolats and Daigotsu +3/+0 Army Bonus)	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Kakita Kyruko (Rog3/Ftr2/Crt4) leads the Silken sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Shosuro Nyoko. Leads the Lotus Sect. She has faked her own death, but… PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Kuni Nakiro is currently the leader of the Dream sect, and he makes the sleepers. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Moshi Shanegon leads the Coin sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Ikoma Tsai leads the Chrysanthemum sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Morito (Ox clan Champion) now leads the Steel sect (which guards the hidden temple.) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Yasuki Taka, the shadow corrupted leader of the Jade sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Isawa Korekado - the Magician, ancient during the Clan War, now leads the Cloud sect. (Character Level 18) PL 2 (+5/+2) 	
	Korekado, the Only remaining Original Master. (Character Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	

	Hidden Territory	
	The Secret Village, and the Secred Dojo, Home of the Oni's Eye (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	The Forsaken One - PL 144/154	*
	PC and NPC's	
	The five Tides:	
	Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 	
	Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	

	Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):
	Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1
	Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 7) PL 1

	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
	Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
	Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 1 

	Families
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

	Territories
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0

	Palaces/Castles/Towers/Cities/Villages
	M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
	M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
	M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
	M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
	M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
	M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
	M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
	A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
	M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1

	Armies
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
	Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 1
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 4 : IR 1
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 5 : IR 1

*	Tokiwong - PL 105/200	* 
	Player Character			
	Uda Hiyone Fighter 5/Samurai 5/Iaijutsu Master 5 (PL 3)			

	Hare Clan			
	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan			
	Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			

	Tortoise Clan 			
	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			

	Territories in the South East of Rokugan
	Toku Torid-e (Virtuous Keep) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Yoake Fusheru (Dawn Tower) (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Reihado Shinsei (Crow Shrine) (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Hanto no Nichibotsu (Peninsula of Sunset) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kyuden Suzume (Sparrow Clan Palace) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan
	Vigilant Keep of the Monkey (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

	Territories in the North West of Rokugan
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) PL 20 : IR 0 

	Territories in the East of Rokugan
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	

*	Venus - PL 160/180	*
	Player Character	
	Hida Sonoru (Male Samurai 14) PL 1	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Sam 6/Brz 4/Shadowlands Vet 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hida Kuon's Berserkers (Fighter / Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Kuon. PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hida Inukai's Berserkers (Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Inukai (Brz 15). PL 5 : IR 8	
	Hida Sakamoto's Trrop (samurai / fighter honor 2) Leader: Hida Sakamoto (Sam 5 / Fighter 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	
	Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Midaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1_


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Player's Current PL Totals *
Darkwolf - 173/190
Festy_Dog - 157/177
Fyre Pyronus - 23/33
Kalanyr - 150/150
Knight Otu - 130/130
Lichtenhart - 177/200
Lucias - 75/116
Macbrea - 140/150
O Skoteines - 70/70
Omegium - 104/140
Redwing - 165/180
Serpenteye - 190/190
Sollir - 35/80
The Forsaken One - 144/154
Tokiwong - 105/200
Venus - 160/180


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Player's Civilization (In Years) *
Darkwolf - 1500
Festy_Dog - 1500
Fyre Pyronus - 1500
Kalanyr - 1500
Knight Otu - 1500
Lichtenhart - 1500
Lopan - 1500
Lucias - 1500
Macbrea - 1500
O Skoteines - 1500
Omegium - 1500
Redwing - 1500
Serpenteye - 1500
Sollir - 1500
Tharkun - 1500
The Forsaken One - 1500
Tokiwong - 1500
Venus - 1500


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Player's Expenses on Artifacts *
Darkwolf - 0 gp
Festy_Dog - 0 gp
Fyre Pyronus - 0 gp
Kalanyr - 0 gp
Knight Otu - 0 gp
Lichtenhart - 0 gp
Lopan - 0 gp
Lucias - 0 gp
Macbrea - 0 gp
O Skoteines - 0 gp
Omegium - 0 gp
Redwing - 0 gp
Serpenteye - 0 gp
Sollir - 0 gp
Tharkun - 0 gp
The Forsaken One - 0 gp
Tokiwong - 0 gp
Venus - 0 gp


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Player's Expenses on Epic Magic *
Darkwolf - 0 gp
Festy_Dog - 0 gp
Fyre Pyronus - 0 gp
Kalanyr - 0 gp
Knight Otu - 0 gp
Lichtenhart - 0 gp
Lopan - 0 gp
Lucias - 0 gp
Macbrea - 0 gp
O Skoteines - 0 gp
Omegium - 0 gp
Redwing - 0 gp
Serpenteye - 0 gp
Sollir - 0 gp
Tharkun - 0 gp
The Forsaken One - 0 gp
Tokiwong - 0 gp
Venus - 0 gp


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Power Levels *
A power level is the basic measurement of power in the IR. There are different representations of a power level, but for the purposes of the IR, all power levels are considered equal. Power levels represent combat strength. It is important to understand the variety of Power Levels that exist in order to best understand the game.

Some power levels represent entire military units with thousands of men. Some power levels represent the strength of a small group of elite soldiers. Other power levels represent only a fraction of the power of a great individual.

Character Levels as Power Levels
1 PL = 12,800 1st level commoners wearing padded armor, a wooden shield, and a simple weapon
1 PL = 6400 1st level warriors wearing studded leather, a wooden shield, and a martial weapon
1 PL = 320 1st or 2nd level characters wearing ashigaru armor and wielding a martial weapon
1 PL = 160 3rd or 4th level characters wearing ashigaru armor and wielding a martial weapon
1 PL = 80 5th or 6th level characters wearing light or medium armor and with some masterwork weapons
1 PL = 40 7th or 8th level characters wearing medium or heavy armor and with many masterwork weapons
1 PL = 2 8th or 9th level characters wearing standard equipment for their levels
1 PL = 1 10th - 14th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
2 PL = 1 15th - 19th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
3 PL = 1 20th - 24th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
4 PL = 1 25th - 29th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
+1 PL for every 5 levels after 25th

Creature Hit Dice as Power Levels
5 PL = One creature with 73-80 HD
4 PL = One Creature with 64-72 HD
3 PL = One creature with 57-64 HD
2 PL = One creature with 49-56 HD
1 PL = One creature with 33-48 HD
1 PL = 2 creatures with 25-32 HD each
1 PL = 40 creatures with 17-24 HD each
1 PL = 80 creatures with 9-16 HD each
1 PL = 160 creatures with 7-8 HD each
1 PL = 320 creatures with 5-6 HD each
1 PL = 6,400 creatures with 3-4 HD each
1 PL = 12,800 creatures with 1-2 HD each
+1 PL for every 8 HD after 80th

Power Levels as Resources
1 PL = 32,000 Gold Pieces
1 PL = 80 Masterwork Katanas
1 PL = 64 Pounds of Mithral
1 PL = 48 Pounds of Adamantium
1 PL = 8 Pearls of Power (2nd Level)
1 PL = A Single +6 Weapon

Power Levels as Enhancements or Damage (for 1 character)
1 PL = 5 Character Levels beyond 10th
1 PL = 64 Points of Strength
1 PL = 32 Bonus Hit Dice (d8s)
-1 PL = 32 Damage Dice (d8s)
-1 PL = 64 Points of Ability Damage
-1 PL = 8 Negative Levels (Not permanent Level Loss)


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Industrial Ratings *
Industrial ratings represent the rate of production available to a power. Your IR for each city, town, clan family, and other unit represents the rate at which new units are trained, and new resources acquired and refined. A power that can successfully put together a strong IR will have the advantage of a strong PL backing.

Large cities and powerful families have high IR ratings, representing how fast you can produce new PL. The chart below lists the rate at which a particular IR rating will generate PL.

Industrial Ratings and PL
1 IR = 1 PL per turn
3 IR = 2 PL per turn
6 IR = 3 PL per turn
10 IR = 4 PL per turn
15 IR = 5 PL per turn
21 IR = 6 PL per turn
28 IR = 7 PL per turn
36 IR = 8 PL per turn
45 IR = 9 PL per turn
55 IR = 10 PL per turn
x (1/2x + 0.5) = IR requirement
x = PL per turn 

You can improve the Industrial rating of anything that already has an Industrial rating of 0 or more. Simply paying a certain amount of PL in order to advance a territories IR will help to improve your economy and military at the same time.

To buy 1 IR Point, set aside 5 PL.

You can create new territories by paying a 25 PL initial Fee. This territory has an initial IR rank of 1.Forming new cities is not as profitable as fortifying those that already exist, however in the long run it can be a great bonus.

Creating New Locations
25 PL = Initial IR 1
35 PL = Initial IR 3
60 PL = Initial IR 6
80 PL = Initial IR 10
105 PL = Initial IR 15
135 PL = Initial IR 21
* Secret Locations can be created before the game begins for 10 PL, but this MUST be handled through Email.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Advancing Your Civilization *
Culture, science, and power do not flow in the same hands. Developing your Civilization allows you to advance in both cultural and intellectual terms. Players with high ratings in Advanced Civilization will have incredible new ideas to use, based on the year they have advanced into.

In order to determine the number of years a player advances during a turn, you must assign a certain amount of PL. The chart below shows how many years you advance for a particular PL total assigned to Civilization Advancement. All players begin with their society being considered that of the year 1500. At the year 2000 new Advancement Criteria open up, allowing players to select from a variety of advanced technology feats.

Civilization advancement
1PL = 1 year
3 PL = 2 years
6 PL = 3 years
10 PL = 4 years
15 PL = 5 years
21 PL = 6 years
28 PL = 7 years
36 PL = 8 years
45 PL = 9 years
55 PL = 10 years
x (1/2x + 0.5) = PL investment required
Where x = the number of years of advancement 

*Normal Technology (Years 1500+)*
Astronomy, Biology and Medicine, Mathematics, Physics, Geography, Mechanics, Engineering, Manufacturing

* Astronomy *
Divine/Arcane/Science
0 Rank: Your power has a 10% insight bonus.
1st Rank: Your power has a 20% insight bonus.
2nd Rank: -5% to Epic Magic Costs.
3rd Rank: Your power has a 30% insight bonus.
4th Rank: Your power has a 40% insight bonus.
5th Rank: -10% to Epic Magic Costs.
6th Rank: Your power has a 50% insight bonus.
7th Rank: Your power has a 60% insight bonus.
8th Rank: -15% to Epic Magic Costs.
9th Rank: Your power has a 70% insight bonus.
10th Rank: Your power has a 80% insight bonus.
11th Rank: -20% to Epic Magic Costs.
12th Rank: Your power has an 90% insight bonus.
13th Rank: Your power has a 100% insight bonus.
14th Rank: -25% to Epic Magic Costs.
15th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank. NPCs are considered divine rank 0.
16th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank.
17th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank. NPCs are considered divine rank 1.
18th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank.
19th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank. NPCs are considered Divine rank 2.
20th Rank: Your Power gains unavoidable Scry 1/turn.

* Biology and Medicine *
Divine/Science
0 Rank: Resist Common Disease 5%.
1st Rank: Resist Common Disease 10%. Resist Taint 5%
2nd Rank: Resist Common Disease 20%. Resist Taint 10%.
3rd Rank: Resist Common Disease 30%. Resist Taint 15%.
4th Rank: Resist Common Disease 40%. Resist Taint 20%.
5th Rank: Resist Common Disease 50%. Resist Blight 5%. Resist Taint 25%.
6th Rank: Resist Common Disease 60%. Resist Blight 10%. Resist Taint 30%.
7th Rank: Resist Common Disease 70%. Resist Blight 20%. Resist Taint 35%.
8th Rank: Resist Common Disease 80%. Resist Blight 30%. Resist Taint 40%.
9th Rank: Resist Common Disease 90%. Resist Blight 40%. Resist Taint 45%.
10th Rank: Resist Common Disease 100%. Resist Blight 50%. Resist Magic Disease 5%. Resist Taint 50%.
11th Rank: Resist Blight 60%. Resist Magic Disease 10%. Resist Taint 55%.
12th Rank: Resist Blight 70%. Resist Magic Disease 20%. Resist Taint 60%.
13th Rank: Resist Blight 80%. Resist Magic Disease 30%. Resist Taint 65%.
14th Rank: Resist Blight 90%. Resist Magic Disease 40%. Resist Taint 70%.
15th Rank: Resist Blight 100%. Resist Magic Disease 50%. Resist Taint 75%.
16th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 60%. Resist Taint 80%.
17th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 70%. Resist Taint 85%.
18th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 80%. Resist Taint 90%.
19th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 90%. Resist Taint 95%.
20th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 100%. Resist Taint 100%.

* Mathematics *
Science
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: +1 Years/turn.
2nd Rank: +2 IR/turn. 
3rd Rank: +3 PL/turn.
4th Rank: +2 Years/turn.
5th Rank: +4 IR/turn.
6th Rank: +6 PL/turn.
7th Rank: +3 Years/turn.
8th Rank: +6 IR/turn.
9th Rank: +9 PL/turn.
10th Rank: +4 Years/turn.
11th Rank: +8 IR/turn.
12th Rank: +12 PL/turn.
13th Rank: +5 Years/turn.
14th Rank: +10 IR/turn.
15th Rank: +15 PL/turn.
16th Rank: +6 Years/turn.
17th Rank: +12 IR/turn.
18th Rank: +18 PL/turn.
19th Rank: +7 Years/turn.
20th Rank: +14 IR/turn. 

* Physics *
Science
0 Rank: Costs 5 Points to raise 1 IR point.
1st Rank: +5 Years.
2nd Rank: +1 Attack Bonus to Mechanical Traps.
3rd Rank: +5 Years.
4th Rank: +1 Attack Bonus vs. Castles.
5th Rank: +5 Years.
6th Rank: Costs 4 Points to raise 1 IR point.
7th Rank: +5 Years.
8th Rank: +2 Attack Bonus to Mechanical Traps.
9th Rank: +5 Years.
10th Rank: +2 Attack Bonus vs. Castles.
11th Rank: +5 Years.
12th Rank: Costs 3 Points to raise 1 IR point.
13th Rank: +5 Years.
14th Rank: +3 Attack Bonus to Mechanical Traps.
15th Rank: +5 Years.
16th Rank: +3 Attack Bonus vs. Castles.
17th Rank: +5 Years.
18th Rank: Costs 2 Points to raise 1 IR point.
19th Rank: +5 Years.
20th Rank: +4 Attack Bonus to Mechanical Traps.

* Geography *
Science
0 Rank: No Bonus.
1st Rank: +1 Defense Bonus to Natural Fortifications.
2nd Rank: +5 IR points.
3rd Rank: +1 Defense Bonus to Castles.
4th Rank: +5 IR points.
5th Rank: +1 Attack Bonus vs. Natural Fortifications.
6th Rank: +5 IR points.
7th Rank: +2 Defense Bonus to Castles.
8th Rank: +5 IR points.
9th Rank: +2 Defense Bonus to Natural Fortifications.
10th Rank: +5 IR points.
11th Rank: +3 Defense Bonus to Castles.
12th Rank: +5 IR points.
13th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Natural Fortifications.
14th Rank: +5 IR points.
15th Rank: +4 Defense Bonus to Castles.
16th Rank: +5 IR points.
17th Rank: +3 Defense Bonus to Natural Fortifications.
18th Rank: +5 IR points.
19th Rank: +5 Defense Bonus to Castles.
20th Rank: +5 IR points.

* Mechanics *
0 Rank: 3 Free Traps/turn.
1st Rank: +5 PL.
2nd Rank: +1 IR point.
3rd Rank: +3 PL/turn.
4th Rank: 6 Free Traps/turn.
5th Rank: +5 PL.
6th Rank: +3 IR points.
7th Rank: +6 PL/turn.
8th Rank: 9 Free Traps/turn.
9th Rank: +5 PL.
10th Rank: +5 IR points.
11th Rank: +9 PL/turn.
12th Rank: 12 Free Traps/turn.
13th Rank: +5 PL.
14th Rank: +7 IR points.
15th Rank: +12 PL/turn.
16th Rank: 15 Free Traps/turn.
17th Rank: +5 PL.
18th Rank: +9 IR points.
19th Rank: +15 PL/turn.
20th Rank: 18 Free Traps/turn.

* Engineering *
0 Ranks: Traps can be purchased for 5 PL.
1st Rank: Heavy Units (+1/+1) can be purchased for 10 PL.
2nd Rank: +5 PL.
3rd Rank: +3 IR points. +3 PL.
4th Rank: Traps can be purchased for 4 PL.
5th Rank: Heavy Units (+2/+1) can be purchased for 8 PL.
6th Rank. +5 PL.
7th Rank: +3 IR points. +3 PL.
8th Rank: Traps can be purchased for 3 PL.
9th Rank: Heavy Units (+2/+2) can be purchased for 6 PL.
10th Rank: +5 PL.
11th Rank: +3 IR points. +3 PL.
12th Rank: Traps can be purchased for 2 PL.
13th Rank: Heavy Units (+3/+2) can be purchased for 4 PL.
14th Rank: +5 PL.
15th Rank: +3 IR. +3 PL.
16th Rank: Traps can be purchased for 1 PL.
17th Rank: Heavy Units (+3/+3) can be purchased for 2 PL.
18th Rank: +5 PL.
19th Rank: +3 IR. +3 PL.
20th Rank: Two Traps can be purchased  for 1 PL.

* Manufacturing *
0 Ranks: No Bonus.
1st Rank: +1 IR to all territories with at least 1 point of IR.
2nd Rank: +1 PL/turn.
3rd Rank: -5% to artifact costs.
4th Rank: +2 IR to all territories with at least 3 points of IR.
5th Rank: +3 PL/turn.
6th Rank: -10% to artifact costs.
7th Rank: +3 IR to all territories with at least 6 points of IR.
8th Rank: +6 PL/turn.
9th Rank: -15% to artifact costs.
10th Rank: +4 IR to all territories with at least 10 points of IR.
11th Rank: +10 PL/turn.
12th Rank: -20% to artifact costs.
13th Rank: +5 IR to all territories with at least 15 points of IR.
14th Rank: +15 PL/turn.
15th Rank: -25% to artifact costs.
16th Rank: +21 PL/turn.
17th Rank: +6 IR to all territories with at least 21 points of IR.
18th Rank: -30% to artifact costs.
19th Rank: +28 PL/turn.
20th Rank: +7 IR to all territories with at least 28 points of IR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Advanced Civilizations *
After a power has gained 50 research feats, and advanced to the year 2000, that power gains the ability to access advanced technology and develop incredibly cultured and diverse civilizations. The power of Advanced Technology develops in the same way as normal technology, however feats are gained at a much slower rate.

A player who wishes to gain a new Technology Feat from the old list is welcome to, for every 10 levels they advance. However, those advantages do not compare to those that Advanced Technology presents. That is why a power gains only one advanced tech feat every 30 levels of civilization. Powers that gain enough ranks in given schools can learn the most awesome and modest of technologies.

* Advanced Technology (Years 2000+)*
Construction, Power, Chemistry, Sociology, Computers, Biology, Physics, and Force Fields

* Construction *
Science
Examples: Anti-Missile Rockets, Reinforced Hulls, and Fighter Aircraft.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: +10 PL/turn
2nd Rank: +10 IR/turn
3rd Rank: +1 Defense Tech Bonus
4th Rank: +20 PL/turn
5th Rank: +20 IR/turn
6th Rank: +2 Defense Tech Bonus.
7th Rank: +30 PL/turn
8th Rank: +30 IR/turn
9th Rank: +3 Defense Tech Bonus
10th Rank: Perfect Construction	

* Power *
Arcane/Science
Examples: Freighters, Bombs, and Nuclear Powered Ships.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank:  +1 Attack vs. Humanoids.
2nd Rank: +1 Attack vs. Monstrous Humanoids.
3rd Rank: +1 Attack vs. Outsiders.
4th Rank: +1 Attack vs. Undead.
5th Rank: +1 Attack Tech Bonus.
6th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Humanoids.
7th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Monstrous Humanoids.
8th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Outsiders.
9th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Undead.
10th Rank: +2 Attack Tech Bonus.

* Chemistry *
Science
Examples: Fuel Tanks, Missiles, Fuel Cells, and Titanium Armor.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: +10 IR/turn.
2nd Rank: +10 PL/turn.
3rd Rank: +1 Attack Tech Bonus.
4th Rank: +20 IR/turn.
5th Rank: +20 PL/turn.
6th Rank: +2 Attack Tech Bonus.
7th Rank: +30 IR/turn.
8th Rank: +30 PL/turn.
9th Rank: +3 Attack Tech Bonus.
10th Rank: Perfect Chemistry

* Sociology *
Divine/Science
Examples: Military Academics.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: Produce 10 PL at +1/+1 each turn.
2nd Rank: +5 IR points to all territories with at least 6 IR points.
3rd Rank: +1 PL per territory with at least 1 IR point.
4th Rank: Produce 20 PL at +1/+1 each turn.
5th Rank: +5 IR points to all territories with at least 6 IR points.
6th Rank: +1 PL per territory with at least 1 IR point.
7th Rank: Produce 30 PL at +1/+1 each turn.
8th Rank: +5 IR points to all territories with at least 6 IR points.
9th Rank: +1 PL per territory with at least 1 IR point.
10th Rank: Produce 30 PL/turn at +1/+1 each turn.

* Computers *
Examples: Electronic Computers.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: +1 PL/turn.
2nd Rank: +3 PL/turn.
3rd Rank: +10 PL/turn.
4th Rank: +1/+1 Tech Bonus.
5th Rank: +15 PL/turn.
6th Rank: +21 PL/turn.
7th Rank: +28 PL/turn.
8th Rank: +2/+2 Tech Bonus.
9th Rank: +36 PL/turn.
10th Rank: +45 PL/turn.

* Biology *
Divine/Science
Examples: Biospheres, and Hydroponics Farms.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: Regenerate 4 PL per turn.
2nd Rank: Regenerate 10 PL per turn.
3rd Rank: Regenerate 18 PL per turn.
4th Rank: Regenerate 28 PL per turn.
5th Rank: Regenerate 40 PL per turn.
6th Rank: Regenerate 60 PL per turn.
7th Rank: Regenerate 90 PL per turn.
8th Rank: Regenerate 140 PL per turn.
9th Rank: Regenerate 200 PL per turn.
10th Rank: Regenerate 300 PL per turn.

* Physics *
Science
Examples: Laser Cannons, Laser Rifles, and Space Scanners.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: Scry at 50% 10/turn.
2nd Rank: +1 Attack Tech Bonus.
3rd Rank: +2 Attack Tech Bonus.
4th Rank:  +1 PL/turn.
5th Rank: Scry at 60% 10/turn.
6th Rank: +1 Defense Tech Bonus.
7th Rank: +2 Defense Tech Bonus.
8th Rank: +3 PL/turn.
9th Rank: Scry at 70% 10/turn.
10th Rank: Perfect Physics

* Force Fields *
Arcane/Divine/Science
Examples: Class I Shields, ECM Jammers, and Mass Drivers.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: Can create Mythals of 1st Level Spells. (Example: Detect Magic, Psionics, Science)
2nd Rank: +1 Defense Tech Bonus.
3rd Rank: Can create Mythals of 3rd Level Spells. (Example: Dispel Magic, Psionics, Science)
4th Rank: +2 Defense Tech Bonus.
5th Rank: Can create Mythals of 5th Level Spells. (Example: Dispel Chaos/Evil/Good/Law)
6th Rank: +3 Defense Tech Bonus.
7th Rank: Can create Mythals of 7th Level Spells. (Example: Greater Scrying, Holy Word, and Dictum).
8th Rank: +4 Defense Tech Bonus.
9th Rank: Can create Mythals of 9th Level Spells. (Example: Astral Projection, Gate, Storm of Vengeance.)
10th Rank: +5 Defense Tech Bonus.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Artifacts *
Artifacts are created through expenditure of resources. Using the Epic Level Handbook, the following cost tables were created. Artifacts are created by spending the PL you generate from your IR scores. Every 1 point of PL you generate each turn can be turned into gold (36000 pieces) if you ever wish to. You should inform the moderator if you are creating an artifact before the turn begins. Players can ask for different variations from those listed here, and the Mod will supply you with a relatively accurate cost. You can pay for an artifact over many turns if you choose.

Offensive Character Bonus Costs
+1 Character Bonus = 720,000 gold
+2 Character Bonus = 980,000 gold
+3 Character Bonus = 1,280,000 gold
+4 Character Bonus = 1,620,000 gold
+5 Character Bonus = 2,000,000 gold
+6 Character Bonus = 2,420,000 gold
+7 Character Bonus = 2,880,000 gold
+8 Character Bonus = 3,380,000 gold
+9 Character Bonus = 3,920,000 gold
+10 Character Bonus = 4,500,000 gold

Offensive Army Bonus Costs
+1 Army Bonus = 5,120,000 gold
+2 Army Bonus = 5,780,000 gold
+3 Army Bonus = 6,480,000 gold
+4 Army Bonus = 7,220,000 gold
+5 Army Bonus = 8,000,000 gold
+6 Army Bonus = 8,820,000 gold
+7 Army Bonus = 9,680,000 gold
+8 Army Bonus = 10,580,000 gold
+9 Army Bonus = 11,520,000 gold
+10 Army Bonus = 12,500,000 gold

Defensive Character Bonus Costs
+1 Character Bonus = 360,000 gold
+2 Character Bonus = 490,000 gold
+3 Character Bonus = 640,000 gold
+4 Character Bonus = 810,000 gold
+5 Character Bonus = 1,000,000 gold
+6 Character Bonus = 1,210,000 gold
+7 Character Bonus = 1,440,000 gold
+8 Character Bonus = 1,690,000 gold
+9 Character Bonus = 1,960,000 gold
+10 Character Bonus = 2,250,000 gold

Defensive Army Bonus Costs
+1 Army Bonus = 2,560,000 gold
+2 Army Bonus = 2,890,000 gold
+3 Army Bonus = 3,240,000 gold
+4 Army Bonus = 3,610,000 gold
+5 Army Bonus = 4,000,000 gold
+6 Army Bonus = 4,410,000 gold
+7 Army Bonus = 4,840,000 gold
+8 Army Bonus = 5,290,000 gold
+9 Army Bonus = 5,760,000 gold
+10 Army Bonus = 6,250,000 gold

Examples of Other Bonuses
Engraves Epic Spells: +10
Control Weather: +9
Calling: +8
Suicidal Burst: +7
Scry: +6
Lucky: +5
Uncanny Escape: +4
Automatic Subversion: +3
Turning: +2
Taint: +1

Engraves Epic Spells
Offensive Army Bonus: All offensive epic spells can be cast an additional 5/turn. 
Defensive Army Bonus: All defensive epic spells can be cast an additional 5/turn. 
Offensive Character Bonus: The wielder can cast all offensive Epic spells 1/turn. 
Defensive Character Bonus: The wielder can cast all defensive Epic spells 1/turn.

Control Weather
Offensive Army Bonus: The wielder can create constant offensive 9th level weather affects anywhere there is PL under his control.
Defensive Army Bonus: The wielder can create constant defensive 9th level weather affects anywhere there is PL under his control.
Offensive Character Bonus: The wielder can create any offensive weather desired to affect anyone in his immediate vicinity.
Defensive Character Bonus: The wielder can create any defensive weather desired to affect anyone in his immediate vicinity.

Calling
Offensive Army Bonus: The wielder can move his Armies freely from any location under his control, to any location where a battle involves PL under his control.
Defensive Army Bonus: The wielder can move his Armies freely from any location under his control, to any location under his control.
Offensive Character Bonus: The possessor of this artifact can make an additional 10-attack rolls/turn spread out however he chooses.
Defensive Character Bonus: The possessor of this artifact can make an additional 10 defense rolls/turn spread out however he chooses.

Suicidal Burst
Offensive Army Bonus: All units under the players control can be sent to Suicide combat. Such units get three +20 attack rolls, but die immediately.
Defensive Army Bonus: All units under the players control can commit suicide to put up three +20 defense rolls, but die immediately. 
Offensive Character Bonus: The possessor of this artifact can commit suicide (destroying the artifact) to make 20 attack rolls at +20 each.
Defensive Character Bonus: The possessor of this artifact can commit suicide (destroying the artifact) to make 20 defense rolls at +20 each.

Scry
Offensive Army Bonus: Player gains Flawless Scry 1/turn or Good Scry (50%) 5/turn.
Defensive Army Bonus: Players power gains immunity to Good Scry, and 50% chance to resist Flawless Scry.
Offensive Character Bonus: Player can Good Scry 1/turn.
Defensive Character Bonus: Player gains immunity to scrying for one individual.

Lucky
Offensive Army Bonus: Your army makes two different sets of attack rolls each round, and gets the better one.
Defensive Army Bonus: Your army makes two different sets of defense rolls each round, and gets the better one.
Offensive Character Bonus: The bearer gets to make 5 sets of attack rolls each round, and takes the best one.
Defensive Character Bonus: The bearer gets to make 5 sets of defense rolls each round, and takes the best one.

Uncanny Escape 
Offensive Army Bonus: Your army can prevent anyone from fleeing you in combat, unless they have Uncanny Escape (defense).
Defensive Army Bonus: Your army can flee at any point from a battle free of worry.
Offensive Character Bonus: The wielder of this artifact can prevent any 8 PL of units from fleeing him per PL under his control.
Defensive Character Bonus: The wielder of this artifact can flee even if slain 1/turn.

Automatic Subversion
Offensive Army Bonus: Your power can subvert enemies defeated by you at least 50% of the time.
Defensive Army Bonus: Your power is immune to subversion and gets a +1/+1 against powers that use taint.
Offensive Character Bonus: This item subverts the bearer to serve a certain power without fail.
Defensive Character Bonus: This item prevents this unit from being subverted and provides a +3/+3 against powers that use taint.

Turning
Offensive Army Bonus: All Units fighting against your power have a 10% chance to flee in terror and a 5% chance to join your cause.
Defensive Army Bonus: Your power can stop all enemies turning attempts without fail.
Offensive Character Bonus: All Units that directly confront this character have a 25% chance to flee in terror if their individual PL is less than that character, and the character has a 10% chance to convert units that would flee to his aid.
Defensive Character Bonus: This character is not subject to turning.

Taint
Offensive Army Bonus: If you choose, your power can use Maho to raise defeated foes as servants after defeating them, with a 10% chance per PL. If your power is a shadow lands power, you gain +5% to your normal subversion.
Defensive Army Bonus: Your power negates Maho and taint and causes a -25% chance to such subversion tactics.
Offensive Character Bonus: This character gains a 10% subversion chance to defeated foes. Shadow lands powers get a +5%.
Defensive Character Bonus: This character cannot be tainted by any means.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

* Epic Magic *
Epic spells are loosely based on the Epic Level Handbook. All spells are subject to DM discretion. If you don't know how to create an epic spell using the rules, just describe something you want to do with magic and a player or the moderator should be available to help you create your spell.

Your total investment in Epic Magic is listed in the lists, and will be totaled. No other player will know what you are researching, simply that you did some research the previous turn.

Your Power can cast epic spells based on your PL. The Chance that an epic spell will succeed is based on your total PL. If a player has a PL of 200, then they have a 100% chance to cast any Epic Spells up to a DC of 200. Also, you can only cast your Epic spell 1/turn per 100 PL you control. This limits the use of epic spells, but allows a player to create spells with DCs of incredible magnitude and allows for some amazing effects. Mitigating factors are subject to DM approval (time factors are more likely to be allowed than others, subject to discretion).

How to do it: First, think about your spell as if it was a real affect, and then try and make it come out through the rules. I listed all of the Spell Seeds, and their base DC for everyone. Those are good starting points for telling the moderator what kind of spell you want to cast. Describe to the Moderator how your spell is affected by each spell seed you choose to combine. If you own an Epic Level Handbook you can do even more by adding specific affects to your spells. Some notable things that can change any spell:

Permanency: Spells become permanent, but 5 x the DC.
Engraved: This spell can be shared with others, but 2 x the DC.
Double the Range: Add 2 to the DC.
Double the Area: Add 4 to the DC.

The Moderator is just going to have to learn how to do epic spells really quick J.

Spell Seeds:

Afflict
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Feat, Mind-Affecting]
Base DC 14

Animate
Transmutation
Base DC 25

Animate Dead
Necromancy [Evil]
Base DC 23

Armor
Conjuration (Creation) [Force]
DC 14

Banish
Abjuration
Base DC 27

Compel
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Base DC 19

Conceal
Illusion (Glamer}
Base DC 17

Conjure
Conjuration (Creation)
Base DC 21

Contact
Divination
Base DC 23

Delude
Illusion (Figment)
Base DC 14

Destroy
Transmutation
Base DC 29

Dispel
Abjuration
Base DC 19

Energy
Evocation [Acid, Fire, Electricity, Cold, or Sonic]
Base DC 19

Foresee
Divination
Base DC 17

Fortify
Transmutation
Base DC 17

Heal
Conjuration (Healing)
Base DC 25

Life
Conjuration (Healing)
Base DC 27

Reflect
Abjuration
Base DC 27

Reveal
Divination
Base DC 19

Slay
Necromancy [Death]
Base DC 25

Summon
Conjuration (Summoning)
Base DC 14

Transform
Transmutation
Base DC 21

Transport
Transmutation [Teleportation]
Base DC 27

Ward
Abjuration
Base DC 14

These four Mitigating Factors I think are correct for the IR:
Backlash 1 PL of damage -2 to Epic DC
Burn 1 Character Level -5 to Epic DC
Increase Casting Time to 1 day -20 to Epic DC
Increase Casting Time 1 additional day -2 to Epic DC


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 5, 2002)

Crab: +1/+1 against the Shadowlands, +10 IR/turn
Crane: Double Attacks during surprise rounds, +30% to resist Diplomatic Subversion.
Dragon: -25% to artifact construction costs, +0/+1 to defense rolls made while defending mountainous terrain.
Fox: +20% to espionage and +20% to resist Diplomatic subversion, Rolls defense twice on any retreat and gets the better result.
Lion: +1 PL per territory per turn (minimum IR of 1 required)
Mantis: First Strike during Naval Battles, and +5% to trade treaties
Monkey: Immune to common disease, +20% to resist espionage and Diplomatic subversion
Nezumi: Immune to taint, Immune to disease, +0/+1 against Shadowlands
Phoenix: -25% to epic spell costs, can use epic spells one additional time per turn.
Scorpion: +30% to Espionage and Diplomatic Subversion, Special Agent Attack 1/turn (Random known target NPC is slain)
Unicorn: Attack of Opportunity against retreating foes, -10% to artifact construction costs
Shadowlands: 10% chance to subvert defeated enemies, Immune to Taint and Disease, +20 PL/turn.
Bloodspeakers: +20% to Espionage Diplomatic Subversion and -10% to costs for creating an epic level spell
Burning Sands - Protection from the Elements (resists natural weather affects), and +50% to resist common and rare disease.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 5, 2002)

* Taint *
Taint is the force of corruption that can turn your units into horribly disfigured zombies and truly dangerous Akutenshi. Your power can control tainted units and cure them with epic spells designed to do just that. Initially, only Shadowlands powers can control tainted PL. Taint is accumulated by failing to prepare for combat with tainted powers, or though the use of Maho Magic. You will be informed if your power has any tainted PL, including information on how many PL and how much taint.

Taint Effects
Taint 1 = No Effect. Units with this taint score are likely sick, but not dangerous.
Taint 2 = No Effect. Units with this taint score are likely very sick, but not dangerous.
Taint 3 = No Effect. Units with this taint score are diseased, but not dangerous.
Taint 4 = Units under this affect suffer a -1/-1 penalty, and are exceptionally ill.
Taint 5 = Such units are Blighted, and suffer a -2/-2 penalty.
Taint 6 = Taint as deep as this causes units to refuse to work for most powers.
Taint 7 = This is almost to the point of true corruption, such units fight back unless restrained.
Taint 8 = Forces with this much taint are under the affects of complete madness, and will attempt to get to the nearest power that can control them.
Taint 9 = Horribly, such units will seek to join the nearest player that can control them.
Taint 10 = People under this degree of taint must be killed or will join the shadow lands (cannot be cured because they will try to resist healing spells).

Examples of Epic Spells to counter taint:
* Cure Taint (25 PL) *
Conjuration (healing)
Spell-craft DC: 65
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 100 Days
Range: 25 Creatures
Target: 25 Creatures
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Yes (Harmless, see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (Harmless)
To Develop: 17 PL and 12 Days
Factors: Seed: Heal (DC 25), Destroys Taint (+20 DC), Increase to 25 Targets (+240 DC). Mitigating Factors: Increase casting time 10 minutes (-20 DC), Increase casting time 100 days (-200 DC).

This Healing spell restores 25 PL of tainted units (up to taint 9) to complete health. The casting time is 100 days, limiting any power to casting this spell, at most, 3/turn. Also, if a power's PL falls below 100 (preventing that power from casting any epic spells) then this spell automatically fails.

* Control Taint (25 PL) *
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Spell-craft DC: 1380
Components: V, M
Casting Time: 1 minute
Range: 25 Creatures
Target: 25 Creatures
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
To Develop: 345 PL.
Factors: Seed: Compel (DC 19), Seed: Contact (DC 23), Increase to 50 Bonds (+24 DC), Ignores Language (+4 DC), Compel to commit any action (+10 DC), Increase to 25 Targets (+240 DC), Make Permanent (x5). Mitigating Factors: Increase casting time to 10 Minutes (-20 DC), Increase Casting Time to 100 Days (-200 DC).

This spell allows a player to take steal of up to 25PL from any player they choose, including tainted PL. This power also has the advantage of making that player into a beacon for other players tainted PL to flock to. PL that has recently reached taint scores of 8, 9, or 10 within your general region will join your service, and serve you willingly (they do not count against the 25 PL total for tainted power stolen from another power). This power can be cast by any power with at least 1281 PL. If a power is reduced below this total before the casting time is complete, the spell automatically fails.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 19, 2002)

This is a link to much official information. We are starting immediately after Toturi's death. Turn 0 will summarize what each player chooses to do with thier faction in the months following Toturi's death.

We deviate from the story from there. We write our own future for Rokugan. I will control the four winds, and I will decide how they will act towards the world pending your player's actions. This is our game. I also will control the Naga if they wake for any reason.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

*And the INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION BEGINS*

News just reached you. The Emperer was slain. The Emperess is missing. The entire Empire is without an official ruler, and an Oni is suspect. The world is in greater danger than you can imagine. Many of the sources for this danger are yet to reveal themselves. Strange new powers exist, suddenly, and without warning.

What is left is you, and your Clans. Your Hoards. Your Provinces. You write this future, and you control it. The Kami alone are not a match for the true power you wish to possess.

I leave it to you to decide the outcome of the events that unfold from this game. The world isn't in the hands of writers anymore, it's in the hands of leaders. I don't know what else to say. I have no control over what you decide, only over where the limits are.

This thread is open.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 30, 2002)

First post 

and nothing to say hmm =]


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 30, 2002)

"The Emperor is dead. Long live the Emperor." Toshiro repeated once again as he paced trough his bedchamber, his usual calm replaced by irritation and deeply hidden fear. His wife knelt demurely by the bedside, sensing his mood she kept quiet.

 He left the chamber and swiftly passed trough the corridors to the Great Hall of the Clan, the order had already gone out for the lords of the families to assemble and they would be arriving by means of magic any time now. He could easily travel that way himself but he prefered to walk, he still needed time to gather his thoughts. 

 The Daimyo of the Lion Clan entered the Hall, sat down on his silvered throne and watched the leading members of the families enter.  Akodo Ginawa, Ikoma Sume, Kitsu Juri,  Matsu Ketsui and the provincial governors of the vast territories under his rule, their faces were calmly disciplined but some of them betrayed fear, unease and excitement in their gestures and posture. They looked at him to guide their hearts.

"We stand at the brink," he spoke in a calm but powerful voice, "the brink of war, change, a new age. The Emperor is dead but the Empire must live on. Many will look upon the death of the Emperor and see an opportunity for them selves to gain power, they will gaze at the throne with greed and envy and do anything to conquer it. The laws of succession will meen less than brute and ruthless power, all honour will be thrown to the winds unless someone acts to protect the Empire. That has always been the task of the Lion Clan."
 "But we cannot, and we will not, stand alone against the vultures. We have allies in deed and in purpose. Any clan that supports the peace in the Empire is our friend, any who puts justice and law above their own interests is our ally. Let it be known that I invite all the Clans of Rokugan to alliance and trade and that I invite all their Daimyos to come to Otusan Ushi to discuss the matter of the succession and determine who is the rightful Emperor of Rokugan. Let us hope that loyalty and reason will prevail."


The invitation is sent to all.
_


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2002)

( OOC- Sparrow Clan Champion: Suzume Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good) Forgot to change this when I dropped the Sparrow, should be changed to Kitsune Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good).)

Kitsune Ryosei is sitting in the main room of her dwellin when the news arrive, she immediately sends word to call her family members and allies to council.

*************************************

Kitsune Ryosei enters a large hall, within there are 2 nezumi, 9 humans dressed in the way of the Fox clan (4 females and 5 males), and one person wearing the robes of an Imperial overseer. 

Ryosei speaks

" It seems the dark times have come, the emperor is dead, and a great deal of trouble seems to be coming, there will be strife amidst the clans I fear."

One of the male Fox stands, his only distinctive feature a staff clasped firmly in hand

"I fear you are right, but I think it is the time for diplomacy." 

"I concur" Ryosei says. "Perhaps you could make some investigations, Nezune ? Your influence in the Capital and the Imperial Lands will perhaps add some weight to your words."

An ancient Nezumi stands and speaks

" Beware, the Shadows will seee thiss weakness and they will come. Be ready for them! I failed my people once before but I shall not fail again!"


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 30, 2002)

Bayushi Nori looks about the red teak wood floored room with deep yellow paper walls. A black and white board sits between him and the elderly samurai. The faint sound of foot steps can be heard walking down the hall.  Suddenly, his Shoshi advisor mentions the letter he recieved earlier from his younger cousin Soshi Mako.  Nori looked over the letter to see its obtuse comments written upon it. 

-----"Cherry blossums aloft"
--"Fires burn rotted lands anew"
------"both rest in ashes"

Nori glances at Soshi Kanman and nods, "Time must go on, and the waters must flow. Your kinsman shall do their jobs admirably." 

Looking up at the sound of the door sliding open, Nori makes notice of his younger brother Bayushi Kanmen entering the room. 

"The sea fairing kin will not be happy with your aquirement."

Kanmen nods, "They weren't using it anyways. Maybe, it shall serve us better in the coming conflict then it did them."

Nori looks at the katana and waves it off, "Do with it as you wish, I do not want it laying about our castle to tempt them into attacking."

Nori moves the a small pebble on the Go board between him and the elder Shoshi. "Bayushi takes the northern territory."

Shoshi nods, "A bold move, it could get us in trouble. But I will make it so."

Bayushi Kamnen nods and walks from the room.


----------



## Lucias (Aug 30, 2002)

_Focus.  A circle of fire.  It waits, consumed by the void while consuming the void.  Fire fades, leaving only bone chilling cold.  Focus.  The universe expands, rotates around him and through him until he, too, is consumed. _ 

"Master?" called a soft voice.

"Yes, Ichisi?"

"Sorry to interupt your meditation, but the order has assembled and are awaiting your instructions..." Ichisi hesiatates a moment, "...there is heated debate.  I fear this might splinter the whole of the Hand."

"My mediation was not going well, Ichisi.  I could achieve focus today despite my efforts.  The Emperor's death weighs heavy on my mind.  We must be steadfast to not get swept away in the coming stuggles.  While serenity may escape me today, there is no reason for the order to be troubled.  I will allay their fears."

"Master..."

"Yes?"

"While fear has not place in my heart, the developments are troublesome..."

Kujastsu chuckled, "So, you too need comforting, my old friend?  You have always known my mind, now I am wish to know yours.  I am curious of what you think The Waiting Hand has to fear."

"The wars will consume all, Master.  Everything we've worked so hard for might be destroyed.  We have not the forces to take the throne and..."

"Ah, but why would we desire the throne, Ichisi?  We don't need the throne to achieve our goals.  Our strength lies not in our armies, Ichisi, though you have always thought differently.  Our lack of military might is our key asset now.  We are a threat to no one, but we are useful to any who desire our services.  Send any emissary straight to me.  I imagnine we'll be having many guests very soon."

"As you command."

"Announce to the order that I will address them shortly, Ichisi."

Ichisi nodded and left the room.

Kujatsu sat down again in the middle of the garden and closed his eyes.

_Focus..._


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 30, 2002)

"Lord Vorador!", the Wu Jen who Teleported to his seems very excited. "The Emperor is dead! Killed by an Oni they say."

A calculated smile appears on the face of Vorador. "Is that so... This is the time we have waited for. We will leave these sands... Gather the Circle."

"Yes, my Lord." And the Wu Jen Teleports away.

Two hours later, in Miir, the Circle arrives. All seem to be excited.

Ariel steps forward and asks: "Vorador, is it true that the Emperor is dead?"

"Yes. But it is unfortunate that it has happened so soon. We are not yet fully prepared. Each of us must at least double their efforts. We are falling behind in the research, while we should've completed it months ago. Why do we not yet have the means to counter the Technology from the Clans?"

"It is obvious that some factions will attempt to gain power, maybe there will even be hostilities between the Clans. The Clans and their Empire, who exiled one of their own into our territory. I am almost certain the Bloodspeakers will try to bring back their Sorcerer and destroy the Empire. And the creatures of the Shadowlands are bad news too. Yet, alone, we can never be victorious."

"We stand at a crossroad. One of them will lead to victory, the other to defeat. We must choose wisely, but quickly. Very quickly. It is imperative that we have allies in case the war brings us a visit. Who, my fellows, who, will we support?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 30, 2002)

Isawa Akahita meditated. Thought about the recent evemts. Emperor Toturi had been killed, slain by an oni, a type never seen before.

"Death, Destruction, all was part of the Celestial Order, and it allowed for new opportunities to grow, new dicoveries to be made, as part of a cycle. The dead went from Ningen-Do to Meido, the Realm of the Dead, where they awaited their reincarnation. Those who fulfilled their destiny are allowed to enter Yomi, the Realm of the Blessed Ancestors. Dishonorable, bloodthirsty people however, went to Gaki-Do, Toshigoku, or even Jigoku."

"Jigoku, the Realm of Evil, home of the Oni, source of the Taint that holds the Shadowlands in it's grasp. Jigoku and Ningen-Do were never meant to be linked as closely as it is now, as the Realm of Evil seeks the destruction of the Realm of Mortals. Destruction, which is tainted, which does defy the Celestial Order by not allowing for growth, not allowing for recreation. Yet it is tempting to many shugenja, due to the power of the Fallen Kami, Fu-Leng. He was defeated and his power sealed into the Black Scrolls by Shinsei and the Seven Thunders. But then, Iuchiban arose, and even death could not stop him. He, too, was sealed away after some time."

"Legends had spoken of the possible return of Fu Leng, and to prevent it, the Scorpion tried to kill the Emperor in the year 1123. They failed and were exiled. The Akodo family was dissolved, Lion Clan Champion Toturi became a ronin, and the Black Scrolls were opened. The Elemental Masters were tainted. But the aid of descendants of Shinsei and the Seven Thunders allowed the victory over Fu Leng, and the former ronin Toturi became the new Emperor of Rokugan, ending the Hantei line."

"Then came the Lying Darkness, corrupting the Emperor, the death and replacement of Lord Moon and Lady Sun and the loss of the True Tao, before Lady Moon named, and thus destroyed, the Darkness. And now, an unknown type of oni killed the Emperor. Every time it seemed as if the Shadowlands had taken a deadly blow, a new danger waited to cause more destruction. Destruction that left no room for renewal. By now, Toturi's children will be looking for support for their crowning. But who should be the next Emperor? Hantei Naseru, adept at the political maneuvering required to survive the courtly traps and battlefields? Toturi Sezaru, the great shugenja who trained with the Phoenix? His daughter, Touri Tsudao, the great general, who has the battle prowess to best any thread? Or Akodo Kaneka, Toturi's oldest son, who has not been recogniced as a heir? Or should someone else assume the throne of the Empire?"

At this point, Akahita's meditation was disturbed by a "Keh! Shiba Tsukune wants-wants ye to go with her-her and the Elemental Masters to-to the capital. They-They decided to follow the Lions' invitation." As so often in the last five years since the ratling saved his life, he looked at Cho'tchac'chek and wondered how the respectless Nezumi had survived in the presence of the often arrogant and easily offended shugenja of the Phoenix. He suspected that the ratling had used some of his strange name magic to avoid their wrath. "Thank you for informing me, Cho'tchac'check-san", Akahita said with a slight smile. Few had understood how Akahita could dare to treat the Nezumi as an equal, but in time, the ratling has proven to be a valuable ally, especially with the research recently started. "Let us go to our daimyo."

After all preparations were finished, Shiba Tsukune, the Elemental Masters, Isawa Akahita, Cho'tchac'check and their respective yojimbo, including Shiba Temuro, began their travel to Otosan Uchi, but not before reminding Cho'tchac'check to pose as a loyal, if exotic, servant, and especially not to talk to anyone. The ratling simply answered with a "Keh!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

Just checking up and posting that I'm up-to date.

The only information that directly affects all players that has been presented is this:

The Lion Clan invites you to a conferance


----------



## Omegium (Aug 30, 2002)

Ho-Zushi stepped forward to Ho-Tsuri. "My liege, I have recieved confirmation for what I sensed earlier." 

"So it is true? Well, this changes our plans. Chaos will reign without the laws and control of our little emperor. And from the chaos we will rise, for in chaos our cultist will do their job best. In chaos, mistakes are made. Mistakes in the mids of our enemies. Mistakes which we will profit from. Do you have any other news?"

"Yes sire, the Lion clan have arranged a meeting for the other clans. They will try to keep the stability in the empire"

"Hmm, interesting. They must not succeed. This is what we have been waiting for for many years, we cannot let another tirant stand up and rule the empire for a long time. If they form an alliance they can keep the shadowlands at bay. They may not do that. Send for Nai-No-Kami, I need him soon. And send my master of assasins too. There is notting better to break an alliance than a brutal murder between two allies. Make sure we can attend at that meeting, I'm sure it will be interesting. And as always, keep an eye on the shadowlands. I have a feeling it is going to play an important role in the things still coming."

Later that night, Ho-Tsuri is standing at the balcony, looking at the mountains. 
Shahai: You had called for me?

"Yes my dear. This is a great day, the day we will start to gain control. How is your research?"

"Nothing yet sir. We are still working all day to find it, but we can't. For His resting place is very well hidden."

"Tomorrow is another day, my dear Shahai. You will find Him, i'm sure. Come here, and look how the sun disappears behind the mountains. For when the brightest light disappears, many others can be seen. Some are stronger than others, some join together in groups. But one of them is stronger than the others, much stronger. And when the great light disappears, that light will take over."

"In the end, we will victor, I'm sure. But we have to make sacrifices and many things are uncertain"

"You do not need to worry. The foul stench of death is in the air, but with it comes the delicious scent of blood..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2002)

A katana blade, flecked with teardrop shaped rubies, arcs through the air. Naigotsu Akira grips the katana in a clearing of a bamboo forest. He wears pair of dastana, appearing to be made of glass, and around his neck is a loop of mist clinging to a faceless mask.

"Akira," a female voice says nearby.

"Yes Mishica?" he replies, putting his blade away.

"The emporer is dead, they say he was killed by a previously unknown of oni," she explains.

Akira frowns, his eyebrows furrow in thought.

"The Lion have invited all clans to Otusan Ushi, a conference is planned to keep stability, prevent plummet into war," Mishica continues.

"We too shall attend," Akira says, "Maybe under my rule the Crane can be looked upon by the Lion in a different light."

"What are we to do if war breaks out?" she asks

"That much is simple, you would only be asking to confirm your thoughts I assume," Akira says.

Mishica nods then says, "When will you tell them?"

Akira turns his head sharply towards Mishica, "They don't need to know, and never will as far as I'm concerned," he smells the air briefly as a slight gust of wind passes, ruffling his long white-dyed hair, "Rain is coming, we had best go inside." 

"Dear, let us address one issue at a time. Please do not raise our personal troubles when there are greater issues at hand," Akira says.

He walks over to Mishica and places his arm around her waist as they walk away.

"Someone will eventually want to know why we have no heir," she says.

Akira places a finger over her lips, "I know. We shall attend our troubles one at a time, we still have time for that one."

He removes his finger and they kiss briefly before disappearing into the forest.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 31, 2002)

*Day 2*

The morning light shone in trough the high windows of the palace library. Cherry blossoms drifted on the winds from the garden below and dotted the floor beneath the window in white and pink. The heavy, sweet scent of spring roses made him think of rotting flesh and despite the warm wind he felt a chill. 

 He looked at the three men and the one woman sitting in front of him, the top burocrats of the territories of the Lion Clan, efficient and intelligent proffessionals. But he expected even them to be surprised by his words.

"I have reviewed the finances of our territories and I am concerned, to say the least. Our productivity and taxation revenues are stagnant, ancient practices in commerce and agriculture are still in use, even though more efficient and productive methods are available. The differences in yield per acre between our few progressive land owners and the majority is incredible. Merchants, the lifeblood of our economy, are scorned and ridiculed, seen as dishonorable scoundrels and thieves. In some cases they are, but the majority are as honest as any other men and the rest are often a necessary evil. The unyieldingly conservative adherence to tradition, in the name of honour, is the greatest obstacle to growth and progress. Times are changing and we must adapt, all must be made to understand this.
  We need to reform our economy on a massive scale, inform and educate our people in the new techniques of craftswork and agriculture and establish the financial institutions necessary to finance the needed investments. New trade routes must be opened up and our natural resources must be harnessed. What we need is a commercial and industrial revolution.
  I have outlined what must be done in these documents. Your present task is to start the process. Report to me if you encounter difficulties you cannot overcome, in addition to your weekly reports."


__

Ooc: The Industrial Revolution has begun in the lands of the Lion. A massive restructuring of the economy is being undertaken. Meetings of prosperous merchants, land owners and officials are held. The internal political infrastructure of the Lion Clan is mobilized to guide and protect the process.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 31, 2002)

The lion clan also openly embraces the concept of capitalism I suppose? Hum... now you've got me thinking...


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The lion clan also openly embraces the concept of capitalism I suppose? Hum... now you've got me thinking... *





Capitalism, yes. But also a strong element of socialism. A combination of the best parts of both of the systems. The vast resources and organization that can be mobilized by a strong government and the security it can provide combined with the flexibility and opportunities of free enterprise. The main point is to illustrate an economical change from a primitive feudal economy to a more modern system, geared towards growth.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 1, 2002)

*The Beginning of the End*

*Prologue:*

_Kyoso..._

Sharp and cruel words cause the oni's eyes to jolt open, awakening her from the rest she sought after.  Around her, countless oni waited to be summoned, daring those in Rokugan to summon them, to name them.  Though they were not the only denizens of this realm, tormented souls, swirling about the area in mass also ran amok...in the Realm of Evil, in Jigoku.

_Kyoso..._

Kyoso no Oni clawed at the haunting voice, only to find nothing there, while trying to find its source, a thought pops into her head, "Daigotsu?"  She says in a menacing voice, eyes focused in concentration, full of malice.

_Kyoso..._

The voice draws further as Kyoso screams in rage, her lower form slithers across the ground of the hell pit as she chases after it, never quite finding the source.  Madness and anger swelled in her eyes, and collective energies of dark flame surrounded her hands.  She did not care where she was going, for her only thought was to kill the one who had sentenced her back here...

_1 Rokugani Day had Passed_

Kyoso had become paranoid, but her growing anger and rage did not end-the voice had taunted her the whole time.  When it would whisper in her ear, she would rake at it, when it came from afar, she would throw a blazing ball of destructive energy, her wrath knew no bounds though she was powerless to destroy the one she hated the most...

_Two Rokugani Days have Passed_

Kyoso had not succumbed to exhaustion, never stopping on her passage to what she thought would be vengeance, she continued on...the voice was still there, taunting, it grew more loud as she got closer to reaching the source.  Her anger grew, wherever she went while following the voice, she had cleaved and destroyed any oni in her path.  Those who saw her saw a creature of terrible might, power, and rage...then they died.

_Three Rokugani Days have Passed_

The voice grew louder, then had stopped.  Kyoso screamed once more in rage, looking for her adversary, when she stopped, she did not see the tormented souls or the fierce oni...she found herself in a hole not unlike Jigoku.  She climbed herself out of it, immersing herself in the tainted air of the Shadowlands.

A lone figure greeted her at the end of her vision, one garbed in black robes-typical of the maho-tsukai, as well as wearing a skull-like mask, flowing white hair behind it.  The man who she had sought for after tirelessly for three days, the one who had sentenced her to her torment stood there...yet she could not move a muscle to kill him...something unknown stopped her.  A smile formed beneath the mask of the man...


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 2, 2002)

"DAIGOTSU!"
(The shout echoes for miles)
"Name one reason why I shouldn't rip you apart here and now.  You have a lot of nerve calling me here after trapping me in Jigoku."

Kyoso stands there, her eyes full of rage.  Eyes that tell the story of torment and anguish.  Eyes that want to see only one thing - the blood of the mortal in front of her scattered across the devastation she now stands in - the devastation known as the Shadowlands.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 3, 2002)

Shinjo Shono strides through the halls of the Moto Castle. Tough he was far away in diplomatic mission,  Unicorn messengers bore him the news of the Emperor's death in a very short time, as well as his Khan's order to make immediate return to Shiro Moto. Despite being a formidable fortess, Moto Castle was beautiful in its way. Oh, surely it didn't have the grace of Crane Palaces, but it was plesant and comfortable. All sorts of Gaijin gear was aligned along the corridor as he reached for the very heart of the structure: the Hall of  Maps. Every wall in this room was literaly covered by maps, many of lands no Rokugani has ever seen beside the Unicorns, wonderful carpets coming from the west lay everywhere, as well as weapons and armors no Lion or Crab samurai could identify.
The Khan was there, sitting on his stone seat, and all the Generals and Daimyos of the Unicorn were gathered to listen to him.
"His eyes still shine" thought Shono unhindered by age, cares or weariness. "I wish I have his energy at his age."
Shono bowed before his Champion then offered his hand in the ancient tradition of the Ujik-Hai favored by Gaheris.
The Khan clasped Shono's hand, then rose to his feet.
- You know why I summoned you. The Emperor is dead. - "No cerimonies. Straight to the point. The Khan's style." thought Ide Tadaji, the Unicorn's Master Diplomat.
- One of the best Emperors Rokugan has ever had, the man who returned from Yomi to serve the Empire, the Emperor who held the Unicorn in high regard was killed by an Oni in Scorpion's lands. - continued Gaheris, the fury in his voice.
- His death has to be avenged soon or dishonor shall fall over all the Empire! And to honor his memory we must carry on his will. He wanted us to be his magistrates, to bring justice and honor to all the clans in the Empire, and so we will. I received an invitation by the Lion's Clan Champion to attend with the other Daimyos at a meeting in Otosan Uchi to discuss the succession. -
- But he has no rights to call such a meeting! - burst Moto Chen, the young leader of the Junghar.
- No, he hasn't. But Tadaji and I will go anyway. I won't put etiquette over loyalty to the Empire for now. Besides, Lion's willingness to speak rather than to fight is... remarkable. -
- Indeed. - commented Moto Chagatai, the Khan's only heir and General of the Khol.
- I will call you again at my return. - Gaheris walked towards a large map of Rokugan. -In the meantime...Shono, you will lead the investigations at the Great Crater. Chen will give you military support. -
- Hai, Gaheris-sama. -
- Lixue, I expect you and the Baraunghar to be ready to fight should the Shadowlands attack. No matter where. -
- We will be, my Khan. -
- Shem-Zhe, you can return to your mission. Now it's even more important. -
- I will leave before the evening, my Lord. -
- Yue, if you and your family could unravel some of the mistery about this new kind of Oni, and who may have sent it, it would  be great help. -
- It will be done, Gaheris-sama. -
- Xieng Chi, Chagatai, I charge you with the defense and government of Unicorn lands during my absence. May all of you ride with the wind on your back. You can go now. Chagatai, remain. -
The Generals and the Daimyos greeted Gaheris and left the room, leaving only the Khan and his grandson behind.
- Anything bothers you, my Khan? -
- I am old, Chagatai, everything bothers me. I thought to spend my last days in a peaceful Empire, with the Shadowlands driven back beyond the Kaiu Wall. But the fortunes had other plans. I want you to be strong and wise, for when I'll be no more, you'll have to guide the Unicorn through this difficult times. -
- May that day come latest. -
- Oh, it will come, it will come... -


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 3, 2002)

Bayushi Nori looks up from his go game as there is a knock at the door.  A young samurai no more then 12 years of age opens the door.  He bows and says, "Lion clan has sent a messenger, who awaits outside." 
Bayushi Nori looks back down at the board and moves a piece, "Very well, send him in."

Bayushi Nori watches the young scorpion leave and the Lion clan courtier enter. 

"Good morning Matsu-san, I take it you bring a message from you lord."

"Hai", the Lion hands the letter to Bayushi Nori. 

"It appears the Emperor has died and your Diamyo wishes for Scorpion clan to appear in court.  What would you suggest young Matsu that Scorpion should do?"

Startled at being asked by a clan leader what a clan should do, "I would probably goto the court and see what is going on, and find out who should be the new Emperor."

Nori nods, "Hai, that would be what Lion would do.  But, Scorpion shall not go to find out who should be Emperor.  Take this note to your lord."

Bayushi pulls out a piece of paper and quickly scribes down the following.

----- Darkness stands awake
---  Crimson lands always loyal
------ Dove to winter's court

With that he hands it to the young Lion clan courtier.  Who bows and leaves.

Nori looks at his advisor and comments, "Have the young Niomi ready by morning."

Shosi Kamnan nods and moves his piece.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Sep 3, 2002)

*Crab Clan - Nightfall*

Hida Sonoru sits in his study, regarding the sun sinking below the horizon. His face looks pale, a bit disturbed. Outside the lands turn darker as the sun loses touch with the ground and finally results in a bad lit area, with a moon being almost new. Only a little bit of the blue ball in the sky is shining, giving away its position. 
Hida stands up from his wooden chair, opening the door to his bedroom. He lights a candle near the door, which gives a dim vision of the room. With slow movement he reaches the bed, pulling back the covers, leaping up the bed and crawling in. 

But he does not close his eyes. He still feels disrubted, as if the world is not the way it should be. There's something out of balance, and it stings him in his mind. 

Hida turns around. 

What could it be? He feels as if his mind is spinning and he can't stop it.

He rolls over again. The candle is burning down fast. It's almost totally done. 

Hida tries to close his eyes, but every time the image of him, spinning around in the air, only a few meters above the ground, not able to grab hold. He opens his eyes again, looking at the ceiling. The image of a great Crab is painted on the ceiling, looking threatening. The candle gives the painting an extra scary image, as if it is alive. Hida sits up straight.

"Come out Sana, I know you're there."
From the corners in the room, Sana, a skilled warrior in the legions of the Crabs turns around. With the lack of light she was almost invisible, but her mental being was enough for Hida to locate her. "What do you want Sana?"
Sana doesn't speak, but gets closer to the bed, lighting another candle. Holding the candle in front of her, she studies the Crab champion. 
"You haven't heard, have you?" She asks Hida, looking with a stern face.
"Heard what?"
"The Emperor died. An Oni did it, so it is said. 
"An Oni? The tainted ones are active again?" Hida looks shocked, even though his mind stands still again. He now knows why he was dazed so much lately. 
"Yes. They are." Sana sits down on the edge of the bed.
"The Empire... Who's the new Emperor?" Hida asks, looking with a grim face of deep mourn. 
"Noone has been chosen yet. The Lion Clan has sent an invitation, probably they have something important to say."
"That's good, I'll accept the invitation, and I'll go there tomorrowmorning."
"No you will not Hida." Sana stands up again, putting the candle on the bed. "You will not attend. I will."
"What are you saying Sana?"
"You're no longer the Crab champion Hida. I'm taking over the Clan."
"Sana, are you out of your mind! What's wrong with you?" Hida launches himself from the bed, rolling to his sword. He fears that Sana isn't kidding here, she's serious about it all.
"No Hida, it is YOU who's out of his mind! Don't you see it? You've been corrupted to the bone! The Taint is getting to you, it's an obsession! Give up Hida! Let me lead the Crabs back into the war with the Taint, let me destroy it for good!"
"No Sana! I will not let you do that!"

Sana puts her hand on her sword, pulling it out of her sheeth. "If you won't let me do it, I'll take it." With a swing she takes out her sword, wich flashes in the candlelight. "Hida, this is your last chance, give up now. Don't be a fool!"
Hida pulls out his sword as well, looking at the blade. "No Sana. I will not be a fool. That's why I won't give up." He leaps forward, slashing at Sana who parries with great ease. Hida tries another slash, with Sana dodging it and landing her first blow. Hida feels the sting of the sword in his side, putting his hand on the wound the blade left behind in the slash. 
"Give up Hida."
Hida looks up, his eyes looking full of fury. "Never Sana. Never" He slashes again, ignoring the pain in his side. The blade clings with the armor Sana wears and wich Hida lacks himself. "Supid Hida. I really don't get you. I'm giving you one last chance now. Go away, don't come back. Leave this land or feel my steel."
Hida, looking at Sana in great awe, holds his sword in front of him. "No Sana. I will keep my honor with me." He turns around, pushing the sword through himself. He drops to his knees, falling forward, face down. 

*OoC: PC Change: Hida Sonoru  ->  Sana Ikadja (Samurai 14)*
_________________________________________________

Crab Clan - Dawn

"Our Champion has died. He committed seppuku after the received the news the Emperor has been murdered. I, Sana Ikadja will follow in his footsteps as the Champion of the clan. I will be joining the other clans now, as they have sent me an invitation, which I accepted."

*OoC: Sana Ikadja is attending at the Lion Clan.*


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 3, 2002)

Those who attend the discussion in the Lion Clan halls arrive as they choose. Personally I'm surprised Daigotsu isn't attending, but that's just me. If Serpenteyes would like to describe the setting, and mayhaps the players could describe thier own arrivals, that could be good.

Also, any messages or letters that were sent arrive at about this time. It has been about 1 week since the emporer's death.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 3, 2002)

I'll type something soonish. I thought I should give more players and perhaps some representatives from the heirs to the throne a chance to respond. At the present time it seems like most clans will attend the meeting.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 4, 2002)

*Prologue, Part 2*

*



			Dialogue from Kyoso:
		
Click to expand...


*


> "DAIGOTSU!"
> (The shout echoes for miles)
> "Name one reason why I shouldn't rip you apart here and now. You have a lot of nerve calling me here after trapping me in Jigoku."
> 
> Kyoso stands there, her eyes full of rage. Eyes that tell the story of torment and anguish. Eyes that want to see only one thing - the blood of the mortal in front of her scattered across the devastation she now stands in - the devastation known as the Shadowlands.




The twisted smile gracing Daigotsu's lips grows wider as he sees Kyoso's torment-her desire of killing him barely restrained by the barrier that he had cast.  Gaze drawn downward, he speaks softly-barely above a whisper, "My dear Kyoso, where are your manners?  Surely you must have learned something in Jigoku, is this how you greet a friend?"  At this, Kyoso tries once more to break past the barrier, failing...for the moment.  The Lord of the Shadowlands reaches up to his mask, carefully taking it off while staring directly into the eyes of the raging Kyoso no Oni, "Let us stop this petty conflict, there are more important matters at hand." 

"Petty? You call my anger at being locked in Jigoku while my spawn run on the surface of Rokugan petty? How dare you!"  Kyoso no Oni replies.  

“Take a look at yourself Kyoso, you are the paragon of all oni, the depthless rage in your eyes to the skill which you hack down your lesser brethren, your power has grown since your sentence to the Realm of Sadness…power which you could not have gained otherwise.  I have foreseen this-I sentenced you there on purpose and now I have summoned you back here when the time was right to once again lead the armies of the Shadowlands against the Empire, at my side.”  

"Hmm...start talking. You intrigue me with that proposition."

Daigotsu continues on, noting the unique expression on Kyoso’s face, “Toturi I is dead, all his children have plans to claim the throne-they total four in all…they will prove useful to our cause.  But perhaps what is the strangest thing of all is the invention of something new in Rokugan…technology.  The oni are not used to it, although the clans and the Nezumi are becoming adept at it…it is not a threat right now though it shows potential to rival our maho magic.  Though the Shadow is weak we still retain many more allies than before, and the days of darkness will return over Rokugan soon enough if you choose to bless me with your aid as an equal partner…”

"What is your definition of equal? You have been known for trickery before. Also, what is my part in this?"

“All things will be revealed soon my dear Kyoso, for now your part will be to lead the Horde as well as several of our allies, the Onisu, and several of the Nezumi which have joined us…of which I entrust to you completely.  Your goal for now will be to instruct these troops, to train them for what is ahead, to make the Dark Lord proud of them…”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 4, 2002)

*Current:*

"The invitation is sent to *all*?"  Daigotsu laughs as he hears the news, "The Lion Clan is moving fast, wanting to gain allies quickly-they are wise to take the initiative in such a situation, though I will not disappoint the clans, the Shadowlands will have an emissary there."  

_We need a renowned warrior, a leader there to sway the minds of the clans in our favor...Ah yes..._ 

The Lord of the Shadowlands touches a small pearl on his pendant in which he contacts one his mysterious allies, the Ox Clan Champion, Morito to whom he carefully instructs to attend the meeting at Otosan Uchi…

After doing so he concentrates, drawing upon the blessings of the Dark Lord as his soul retreats from his body, jumping into a more suitable representative…


OOC-I hate to disappoint, there you are, the Shadowlands will be attending the invitation.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 4, 2002)

*Whatever day the meeting is being held.*

The sun was rising over the bay, its golden rays illuminating the slums and palaces of Otusan Uchi, chasing away the dark. He looked out over the city with a glass of fine wine in his hand, reflecting upon the future. He had chosen a difficult path and there was much to consider. The rising sun cast shadows, hiding in pits and alleys, lurking, waiting for night to fall and another sunrise to follow. Could a victory of light or dark ever be final? When sets the sun? With a melancholic sigh he turned away. The sun would set when he allowed it to.

He walked back into the palace, trading courtesies with his aides and courtiers, and walked alone into the imperial throne room. A great circular table, exotic woods set with the emblem of the imperial office, dominated the room. The throne, resplendent on its dais, stood against the far wall. He sat down at a chair by the table, directly in front of the throne, facing the door, and waited.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 4, 2002)

The small Unicorn Delegation arrives in sight of the mighty walls of Otosan Uchi before the sun rises over them. There are only a few scouts, a Iuchi shugenja, the Khan riding his favorite war steed and a small carriage for Ide Tadaji. It is ironic that the Master Diplomat of the Unicorn never got on a horse's back. A club foot kept him from becoming a warrior, so he became instead a courtier, a man of peace, at ease in the middle of the Burning Sands as well as in the dark corridors of the Court or in the forests of the Naga. But he always wears long kimonos to hide his handicap.
The Seppun guards at the Western Door escort Gaheris and his retinue to the Imperial Palace, where they find out they're the first delegation to arrive.
The Khan and Tadaji stride through the Imperial rooms till they arrive to the Hall of the Steel Throne.
- Toshiro-san, it's a pleasure to meet you. - says Gaheris while Tadaji bows profoundly.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 4, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> - Toshiro-san, it's a pleasure to meet you. - says Gaheris while Tadaji bows profoundly. *




"Indeed, honourable Gaheris. It's been too long since we last met. I hope your journey was comfortable, did you ride all the way? " Toshiro smiles politely and his aides bow to the Khan.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 4, 2002)

The next morning Bayushi Nori arrives in the courtyard to find a woman in her mid 20's dressed in a white kimona and a middle aged man in his mid 30s dressed in the black and red of clan scorpion shugenja. 

"Good morning, Niomi-san and Yogo-san. We travel to Otosan Uchi, today.  You both will stay at the Palace when I travel back to here."

"Hai, Bayushi-sama", nods Yogo Yo.

"Hai, Bayushi-san", nods Seppun Niomi.

With that the pool in the center of the room seems to shimmer and the three figures turn to water. Appearing some distance from the castle.  They then disappear and reappear many times throughout the day. Finally, stepping from the central courtyard fountain at Otosan Uchi.  

The Seppun guards look started for a moment then notice that Niomi stands with the two Scorpion clan intruders.  Seconds later, they realize the masked figure before them is Bayushi Nori, Scorpion clan Diamyo.

Bayushi Nori crosses to courtyard and approaches Toshiro and Geheris.  
"Good Morning, Toshiro-san and Gaheris-san. I see that Lion and Unicorn have choosen to represent themselves at this Winter Court.", Bayushi Nori looks out from behind his half mask.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 4, 2002)

Shortly after the arrival of the Scorpion delegation, the Phoenix arrive. Bowing deeply, they greet the representatives of the other clans.
"Toshiro-san, Gaheris-san and Nori-san, we are glad to meet you, despite the dreadful circumstances of this meeting."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2002)

Kitsune Ryosei and Kitsune Imagi arrive walking down from the sky born on the current of air and engage in greeting those already gathered. 

As Ixai Nezune, the Imperial Overseer comes through the gates and greets the diplomats, a pair of cats darts out from one of the buildings and groups around the gathering clan representatives.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 5, 2002)

Prologue, Part 3
Kyoso no Oni looks down at Daigotsu and replies, "What is your part in this and are we conquering, destroying, killing, or all of the above?"

At this the Lord of the Shadowlands smiles, "All of the above...and more."

Thinking about this a moment she asks, "So what am I to gain, other than freedom from Jigoku, out of this deal?"

As Daigotsu listens to Kyoso, he shuffles a thought into the back of his mind momentarily as he replies softly, "If you play your part Kyoso, your power will equal the greatest of Kami and your spawn will run free in all of Rokugan."

Kyoso looks at him for a moment, attempting to see if he is actually going to keep his part of the bargain.  She decides that the best way to make sure is to watch him carefully.  She asks one last question, "Very well.  What is the first target?"

Daigotsu's smile widens as he dons his mask once more, "Follow me Kyoso..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2002)

Serpenteyes,

Your the first to recieve an emerald green letter from an anonymous person, and you can't identify the source in any way.

The letter will be covered in an email from me to you, but everyone knows that a strange messenger on a tall horse just delivered a rather strange token to you.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 5, 2002)

Naigotsu Akira and his cohort arrive to witness the the anonymous horse rider present Toshiro Akodo with something. Akira takes special care to remeber as many details as possible about this rider.

"Greetings Toshiro-san," says Akira cheerfully as his cohort bows "I am honoured to attend a gathering with such potential. To establish who are the friends and foes of peace this soon is a wise move indeed."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 5, 2002)

"Ryosei-san, welcome to our meeting."

"Nezune-san, thank you for welcoming us. It is a pleasure to meet you."

Cho'tchac'check carefully eyes the cats, checks that noone pays attention to the seeming servant, and draws a bit closer to them and whispers so that only the cats should be able to hear it:
"Are ye spirits or just-just curious?"

Isawa Akahita looks at the rider delivering the note trying to discern any unusual details. He politely welcomes Naigotsu Akira.


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 5, 2002)

At noon, a single woman appears at the gates of Otusan Uchi. She requests entry, so that she too can attend the meeting.

"Toshiro Akodo," she greets, and makes a stiff bow, "it is an honor to be invited here. I bring you the apologies of Vorador, since he was unable to attend to this meeting personally. I am his representative, Azimuth."

Then, she bows to the other delegations. "I do not know many of you, but I hope that is to change soon..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 5, 2002)

One of the cats seems to grin at the Nezumi for a mere fraction of a second. The other sits on the Nezumi's foot.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 5, 2002)

Sometime later in the day, a servant walks upto Bayushi Nori and hands him a Gray letter.  He reads it and then reaches into his Kimono and pulls out a small slip of paper sealed with wax.  He hands that letter back to the servant. The servant leaves the room with the new note.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 5, 2002)

*The conference*

"Friends, allies, noble representatives of the Empire, honourable lords of the clans, the emperor is dead. The reason we are gathered here today is to protect the peace and stability of the empire by making sure that the succession proceeds smoothly and to ensure that the empire remains united and strong. The fact that so  many of the major power groups of the Empire have chosen to attend this meeting should give our mutual enemies pause for thought."

" It seems that the resolve of so many of the great leaders of our empire to stand together against our mutual enemies has pushed our foes to acts of desperation. It is with great sadness that I inform you that the children of the Emperor, the primary heirs to the throne have been abducted." 

" Hours ago I recieved a letter from an unknown source, claiming to have kidnapped the heirs. I quote: 

__________________________________________________
'The Emporer is dead. Long Live the Emporer. 
The Lion Clan is Alive, Soon you will be dead. 

Six Four Six Four Three Nine 

The Emporer's children are ours. There will be no person to inherit the throne. You will not see them. We simply wait for one of you to spill our blood, and we will kill them. 

If you pay a ransome of 1,000,000 pieces of gold, we will let them live, and will tell you where one of them is. If you do not pay, we will kill them one at a time till you do pay. We demand it, and you will submit to us. 

We will KILL them. There will be no person to inherit the throne rightfully, and the empire will be crushed under it's enemies. You have one year to fulfill your debt to us, and you will have one of the children returned to you.'
__________________________________________________


"It is probable that the group behind this act is in some way connected to the Shadowlands. We know that the shadowlands and those who pursue the tainted arts spread corruption and evil like a disease to all they touch. If the heirs to the throne are in their custody they have probably already been corrupted by the taint and twisted into tools of jigoku. It might very well be beyond the power of our magic to cure them completely, it would be difficult to know to what degree they are cured and any doubt would ruin their chances of ruling the Empire even if they were completely restored. The suspicion would remain."

"The other possibility is worse. If they were not completely cured of their taint it might grow in their souls again, like a dormant disease. They might loose themselves and become slaves of the shadow. If that happens the empire will face civil war, or the entire Empire might fall under the shadow for all eternity."

"Is that a risk we are willing to take?"

Toshiro shakes his head, his face a mask of cold sadness and rage.

"I say no. The Emperor is murdered and now his children are as good as dead. This is the end of a dynasty, but we must not risk to make this the end of the Empire. The children of the Emperor were all worthy, each in their own way, of inheriting the throne, they were great and honourable individuals, the finest of their generation. They should have had the chance to ascend the throne, but now that is impossible. We must find another way."

He looks over the assembled lords gravely, his voice carrying the sadness and resolve in his heart.

"To secure the peace of the Empire we must choose another Emperor. Since there are none remaining who has a strong claim to the throne that might take a long time. Until such a time as an Emperor has claimed the throne and gained the power to defend his claim from all who might contest it someone else must guard the peace and enforce the laws of the Empire. No individual or clan has the power to do so." 

"Therefore I propose that the Daimyos of the leading clans of Rokugan form a temporary council of regents that will carry all the powers held by the imperial office. That way the stability of the Empire may be preserved, so that the next Emperor does not inherit a broken realm."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 6, 2002)

Before the shocking revelation...

Gaheris and Tadaji greet every delegation.
- It's a pleasure to see the Scorpion participate too, Nori-san. I hope your investigations about the killer Oni are doing well. - says the Khan with a piercing gaze.

- Welcome Akahita-san. And welcome to you Nezumi-san. - says the Khan with respect. - I've fought with many of your kind at Oblivion's Gate. They were heroes. May ask you from which tribe are you? -

- Ryosei-san! I'll never complain anymore about age visiting me, if that means it is forgetting about you. I'm glad the Fox is attending. -

- Akira-san, you are indeed right. Peace is to be kept until the Empire's enemy become manifest. -

The Khan rises an eyebrow seeing the stranger lady. - I thought an imperial decree was needed for gaijin to enter Otosan Uchi - a sharp look towards the Lion's Champion. - but You are welcome anyway. I am Moto Gaheris, Khan of the Unicorn clan, the children of the WInd. -

"Isn't the Crab going to send a representative? Very strange. May there be troubles on the Wall? The Dragon is missing too. But Akodo's letter said everyone was invited. We'll see..." thinks Tadaji, observing the meeting. Then a servant brings him a rose letter for the Khan. He examines it and he's rather perplexed when he cannot recognize the seal. He hands it to Gaheris, who opens it absent-mindedly... then a shiver runs along his spine. With mounting rage in his heart and blood injected eyes the Khan turns towards Toshiro Akodo... and in that precise moment the Lion's Champion makes his revelation.

________________________________________


The Khan rises and with an energy unsuspected in a man his age, he speaks.
- I can't believe what I just heard.
Not only you tell us that the Lion Clan, who has the duty to defend the Emperor failed not only once, but five times.
Not only you say that you are so honorless to survive such a failure.
No, you tell us that we are so weak and resourceless that we shouldn't even try to rescue Toturi's children, no, we should forget all our loyalty bonds and go on, make ourselves at ease and rule the Empire in their place.
Well *I* say *no*!!!-
Gaheris knocks his fist on the table, with such a strenght to leave marks on it. 
- I won't stand still as cowardice takes over the Empire, behind a frail mask of wisdom. Toturi himself was tainted, but he still had your ancestors' loyalty, if they were your ancestors at all! I don't know anything about this threat, but Shadowlands or not, I will employ every Unicorn resource to find them, and if they only harmed one of the heirs, slaughter them to the last man, goblin or oni!
In Rokugan History no force ever stood against the might of the Clans united; yet you tell us to give up because you think we won't be able to recover them from the taint?
Well, I suggest you to leave, Toshiro, because you don't deserve to stay in sight of that throne, you don't deserve the name Akodo, and you don't deserve even to stain my sword! -


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 6, 2002)

"Harsh words, Gaheris. Rash and foolish words." Toshiro's eyes shine with barely restrained rage. 

"We have all failed in our duty towards the Emperor, we all share some of the responsibility for what has happened. Do you suggest that we all kill ourselves and throw the Empire into complete anarchy? That is surely what the shadowlands want us to do. Do you serve the Empire or the shadow?

Chase after the children if you wish, though they are hidden from magical detection and we know nothing of where they are. Scour the earth from sunset to sunrise, pole to pole, if that is what you desire. Surely you are of little use in the company of civilised men if all you can contribute to this council is childish tantrums.

Regardless of wether you find the heirs or not the Empire will surely need to be governed in the mean time. If there is no central authority to uphold the laws the Empire will be damaged, perhaps even fall apart. We need an Emperor, but if there is no suitable Emperor to be had we must surely create some sort of institution to perform the duties normally held by an Emperor. Please try to be rational, we can not afford to be divided now." 

As to the matter of the taint, perhaps things are not quite as bleak as I believed. Perhaps a tainted Emperor can rule without finding his every action put under suspicion by people fearful that he is falling under a dark influence. Perhaps he can overcome the evil enchantments woven into his soul and become as great an Emperor as his father. Perhaps, but in these dangerous times when magic and technology are beginning to warp and grow, when the world turns ever swifter and the enemies of the Empire are legion, would it not be wiser if we had an Emperor untouched by the shadow?"



OOC:  I guess I should do my homework in the future . I had no idea that there had been a tainted Emperor of Rokugan, who managed to remain in control of himself, before this time. There was one, I believe, that was tainted and fell under demonic influence. That led to a devastating civil war in the empire. Surely it was not him/her Gaheris was referring to?.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2002)

As Toshiro responded to Gaheris's statement Akira finds something in a pocket of his robes. From his pocket he extracts an ancient letter, and upon reading it his eyebrows furrow in concern.

"I would like to bring this to light, I found it in my pocket just then. It is written upon ancient paper and carries dust. Strange though it seems, I offer my interpretation to anyone who would ask of it:

"The Anvil Forged the Weapon that Destroyed the Empire" 

"The Crane flew above and was saved" 

"The true one to blaim is the false Lion." 

I myself can see some kind of cryptic message within, though it could be a clever ploy to turn us upon each other," Akira says," If anyone else would like to look upon it and provide their opinion I would be very appreciative, though I would like to inspect it in detail later myself."

Akira hands it to anyone who wishes to inspect it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 6, 2002)

Ryosei chuckles and  speaks 

" So as opposed to a tainted leader you suggest that the Great Clans of Rokugan agree on something and picking one amongst themselves as a leader at that ? I do not trust your motives if you truly think such a thing would work in the Empire's favour. "


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 6, 2002)

Bayushi Nori finishes sipping his tea and looks up from behind his mask.  "It has come to my attention that the captors may not have all of the heirs at this time.  But until, my people discover something about this oni and the people that have captured the rest of the heirs. Scorpion clan will have to serve the throne at this time.  As the Akodo Kaneka is safely having dinner within Scorpion clan lands at this time." 

"My suggestion is that we hunt down those people that have kidnapped the rest of the family and return the heirs to their rightful place.  Clan Scorpion shall be willing at this time to protect Kaneka until one years time from now.  As we can assume that after that point all the heirs will be dead.", Nori nod to a servant and indicates his tea cup is to be refilled.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 6, 2002)

- See, Toshiro, there is still someone loyal to the Empire, and willing to take the task the Lion forsook. It seems we don't need another Emperor after all. I'm sorry your projects crumbled around you. - says the Khan with a triumphant look.
Then he turns to Bayushi Nori and bows.
- You brought us great news on such a grim day, and your offer is an honorable one, Nori-san. Please accept the Unicorn's offer to stand at your side against this enemy. -
- The false Lion, you said Akira-san? I wonder who it might refers to. - raising his thick eyebrows in a dramatic way.
- I too just received a strange letter. Perhaps if we put them together we could have a starting point in our investigations. -
He then trows  the Rose Letter on the table, for anyone who wants to inspect it, while Tadaji looks at Akira's one.

________________________________________________


The energy you wish to have can be yours. If you only sacrifice your honor 
for it, I can teach you the secrets of techknowledgy. I can teach you all of 
the secrets of the new magic. You should learn well, and head my beckoning. 
All you need to do is accept 1,000,000 gold from the Lion in my name, and I 
will pay you with the secrets of whatever techknowledgy you seek.

I cannot reveal myself, however, all you need to do is accept the money, and 
I will make your dream come true.

________________________________________________

- Whoever sent that letter doesn't know me, but he'll know me soon enough. - comments Gaheris.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 6, 2002)

"So many letters, perhaps I should add mine to this strange little charity. "

Imagi walks forward and throws a Golden Letter onto the floor:

*



			Toturi Tsudao, the Sword,
The Fox will be destroyed by the Sword,
The Emporer is dead. The Emporer is dead.
		
Click to expand...


This opening statement is written in a circle around the wax seal of a 
golden letter. The golden letter contains some strange notes, 
scribbled together, and penned by a skilled hand.



			The Emporer is dead. Long Live the Emporer.
The Fox is alive. Long Live the Fox.

The Emporer's children are in the hands of four others, I do not know who, 
but they have decided that the only way to save the empire is to take it for 
themselves. You must hurry and find them, thier lives have been threatened 
by the Lion Clan. They must be saved from thier fates, so that the Empire 
can live on, under the Kami.

We suspect the leader of this act is not of the Empire. You should do 
something about this while you can.
		
Click to expand...


This note is ripped in half. The other half is missing. The letter's 
signature is missing because of this, along with any other notes detailing 
this account.
*

"This interesting little scroll was delivered to Ryosei, by someone that we have heard the Scorpion consider a potential traitor, this person has since committed Seppuku. "


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 6, 2002)

"I would show my letter, but it has crumbled to dust. It did leave a note and a dream in my mind, however." Isawa Akahita speaks up.

"But, if you expect me to tell you the contents of the note and the dream, I have to disappoint you, as the intent of these letters is obvious. To spread mistrust among the clans, to cause us to go to war against each others."

"If it is true that the children of the Emperor have been abducted, it is our duty to rescue, and if neccessary, heal them of the taint. This is a duty that we can only succeed at if we act in unison. As long as the Emperors heirs are vanished, however, it is also our duty to keep the Empire stable. Akodo-sama is right, the Empire has to be governed, and the Clan Champions may be the best suited for the task. But when the Emperor's heirs return, will they abdictate from that position?"

"Therefore, the Phoenix will not be part of a prospective gouvernment, but we will lead a group that makes sure that the Clan Champions allow that one of the rightful heirs can take the throne if they return."

"And of course, we will have to prepare for the thought that none of the heirs will return. In that case, we should learn our lessons from the early days of the Empire."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 6, 2002)

"That is indeed glorious news, Bayushi San" Toshiro smiles at the representative of the Scorpion. "And it casts an entirely different light on the situation. If the actual situation is what it appears to be at this time we should of course adapt our actions accordingly. Until it has been verified that the heirs are in fact kidnapped, which seems likely, and until such a time as it can be assumed that they are dead the council of regents can rule Rokugan. When one year has passed, and the heirs have not been recovered and cured, Akodo Kaneka can be considered the sole surviving heir and assume the title of Emperor once his identity has been proven."

"This should be a solution acceptable to us all. Regardless of what some of you may believe I never intended to make myself the Emperor of Rokugan, the very idea is preposterous. What I am trying to do is to secure the peace and welfare of the Empire. That is the primary responsibility of all Rokugani, sepecially those in a position of power."

"Gaheris... san, I am willing to overlook your insults of myself and my clan, for the time being. The Empire and its people is worth more than our own personal pride and it is for the sake of the Empire that I present to you this offer. Until you prove yourself an enemy of the Empire and the Lion Clan I will consider you an ally against our mutual enemies."

-
ooc: I should have done this immediately; Creamsteak, the Lion Clan will attempt to find out wether there are any other of the Emperor's children who have not gone missing. We will investigate the disappearances of the missing heirs and try to discover the source of the letters, the rather peculiar spelling might help  (stones... glass houses  ).


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 7, 2002)

in the north clouds come from over the mountains, over the lion castle the twilight falls, a warm gust of wind blows through the hall and whipes the letters of the table, several large crows circle the hall and they rest near the roof, listening, the winds whispering a strange tounge, warm uneasy winds...

in the east waves tear at the shores and lightning splits the skies above the isles of thunder, secrets lurking, deception whispering, order fledgling, sails upon the seas, a song echoing upon the winds, winds of change...

in the west there is a craving, a call to be wielded, power...fury...dormant in a night waiting for the encroaching dawn that draws near, summons and a cold wind seer across the cold plains, winds of calling, winds of temptation...

in the south, a poison in the air, shadows upon the winds, the cries of war echo upon the winds, a sound of marching, metal clashing against stone, force revived, winds of.. honor..., winds of an end...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

Did that last post kill the thread? I'd like to see the diplomacy and organization continue up-through 100 posts or so, before we begin turn 1...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 8, 2002)

As the sun sets on the horizon, a few slim shapes speed towards the coastline of the emerald empire.

That night several cloaked riders are spotted entering scorpion lands, hastening forward with great speed.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 9, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Did that last post kill the thread? I'd like to see the diplomacy and organization continue up-through 100 posts or so, before we begin turn 1... *




Not kill, I hope... but perhaps everyone has said everything they feel they have to. I've already posted much, too much probably . Perhaps people don't wish to attract attention by posting and thereby hope to avoid being attacked, instead they wait until they can strike at a time and place of their choosing. This IR will probably always be a lot slower than the previous one.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 9, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not kill, I hope... but perhaps everyone has said everything they feel they have to. I've already posted much, too much probably . Perhaps people don't wish to attract attention by posting and thereby hope to avoid being attacked, instead they wait until they can strike at a time and place of their choosing. This IR will probably always be a lot slower than the previous one. *




Agreed, but if everyone is done with turn 0, they really should just tell me. I have no problem with going ahead. This is why I asked...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 9, 2002)

Gaheris makes a considerable effort to calm himself and sit again. He massages his temples, looking weary and old for a moment, then his eyes shine again.
- You' re right now, Toshiro...san. The Empire and his people are indeed worth more than pride. Let everyone show his loyalty with facts, rather than words. I'll save my fury for the enemy who is daring to threaten the Empire and the heirs. In the meantime... I don't think the Clan Daimyos are the best suited to form a council of regents. Let every clan name his representative in the capital, and let's run as soon as possible The Emerald Contest. An Emerald Champion is needed now more than ever. -

Gaheris stops and whisper some words to Tadaji who bows and leaves the room.

- Akihita-san, you're probably right about the purpose of the letters; but we need every clue we can find about this threat. If you really think the content won't help us, what about the magic? Have you ever seen such a nemuranai? -

__________________________________________

Creamsteak, I'm sending two of the three scouts of my delegation to track the messenger on the tall horse.


----------



## redwing (Sep 9, 2002)

IC: Aahh, my dear friends. May I apologize for my late arrival. I am Togashi Hoshi, the leader of the dragon clan. 

OOC: Sorry, I have had some problems I have had to deal with in my personal life so I am late posting. Is there a list of players and e-mails? I think this would be helpful throughout the game.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 9, 2002)

OOC - These are some reactions prior to the meeting. I'll get to the magic of my letter later, but I think I know a possible source now - OOC



> One of the cats seems to grin at the Nezumi for a mere fraction of a second. The other sits on the Nezumi's foot.



Looking around uneasily at first, the Nezumi tries to emulate a smile, whispering "Ye are like-like the kami, grinning one, while ye, sitting one-one are like the name. Yet ye are-are similar, and seemingly friends-friends."



> I've fought with many of your kind at Oblivion's Gate. They were heroes. May ask you from which tribe are you?



"Great Moto-sama, I am-am but a servant to Akahita-sama (Keh! He'd just like that!). I am from-from the Third Whiskers-Whiskers."

Upon the arrival of Togashi Hoshi, Isawa Akahita speaks
"Welcome, Hoshi-san. We were already worried where you might be. May we ask what delayed you so long?"
"You may have heard about the strange letters several representatives of the clans have received. Did you, too, receive such a letter on your travel to Otosan Uchi?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 9, 2002)

With the dawn comes a rider, clad in armor unusual to samurai to the gates of the Lion Castle demanding entrance to see the Daimo. As the sky darkens by the clouds now nearly filling the whole sky above the lion capital and a flash of lightning pierces the unnatural gloom the castle gate guards can make out that the persons armor is covered in cobalt and fiery yellow stripes, the shape of the armor suggesting stings and piercing shapes dominate the armor.


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 9, 2002)

Azimuth rises and speaks: "Representative of the clans. I don't know how many of you look at me, if I am but a "Gaijin" in your eyes or, maybe an equal... I do not care at this moment, for you have had no chance to judge me. I hope however that my people, in the future, earn your respect."

"At this moment, however, I do have a request. Your late Emperor, presumably according to traditions, banned all trade with us. I would request that you, or whoever will rule in your name, revert this edict. This will be benificial for all of us. Thank you for your time." And she sits down again.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 9, 2002)

The Wasp (?) rider is invited into the castle where he is informed that the Daimyo is currently attending the conference in Otusan Uchi but that a magical link can be set up to allow for communication at a distance. The representative is led to the audience chamber of the Lion Clan where he sees a projected image of Toshiro Akodo appear on the throne.

 "You have a lot of gall to demand anything of me, Wasp," the image speaks in a cold voice, but his eyes are full of mirth. "but I will ignore any insult, intentional or not. This is a time for unity and peace and you represent a coalition that could be crucial in securing the stability of the Empire."

-

Meanwhile the real Toshiro continues the discussion with the leaders and representatives in Otusan Uchi.

"It matters little, in principle, wether the Daimyos or their chosen representatives handle the day to day matters of governement as long as the daimyos are the formal regents in the council. If they are not, the credibility and status of the council might be undermined. It is important that it appears obvious that the council will be backed by the full power of the clans, if not it might appear to be a 'paper-tiger'. It's mostly a matter of symbolism.

 It would be reasonable, and practical, to allow the daimyos, the formal regents of the council, to appoint a representative to act in their name."

"Welcome Hoshi san, I am relieved that you have come, this council needs your wisdom.

"Regardless of you being an outsider to the Empire, Azimuth-san, I am pleased to see a representative of the city of Miir here. Your nation is an important neigbour of Rokugan and it is in all of our interest to assure a peaceful relationship between our two peoples.
 The matter of trade should be handled by a central authority. Since the ban was instated by the late Emperor it could not be revoked by an administrative body of lesser power that of the imperial office. It might be a suitable question for the Council of Regents."

-----
ooc: I'm not familiar with the responsibilities of an emerald champion. Is it an administrator, general, figurehead, prime minister, or temp emperor?


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 9, 2002)

redwing said:
			
		

> *OOC: Sorry, I have had some problems I have had to deal with in my personal life so I am late posting. Is there a list of players and e-mails? I think this would be helpful throughout the game. *





here is everybodys e-mail adress along with the basic information about their factions.

____________
CREAMSTEAK
mailto:creamsteak@hotmail.com


SHADOWLANDS:

--

Darkwolf - PL 180/180 
Player Character 
Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. 44 HD PL 2

Shadowlands Horde 

jlschafer1@charter.net

--

Fyre Pyronus PL 23/33 
PC: Akuma No Oni (Powerful Oni Lord resurrected from the dead) PL 3 
Major Artifact 

Shadowlands

mikemon7@aol.com

--

Omegium - PL 104/140 
Player Character 
Level 20 Player Character (PL 3) 

Bloodspeakers

jvb@111.ac

--

Sollir Furryfoot - PL 35/80 
Player Character: 
Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 4 

The Oni's Eye

whisper_the_tiefling@yahoo.com

--


CLANS OF ROKUGAN:

_________


Festy Dog - PL 157/177 
Player Character 
Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10/ Honour 4) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG, PL 3 

Crane Clan

festy_dog69@hotmail.com

_________


Kalanyr - PL 150 /150 
Player Character 
Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3 

Spirits from the Realm of Animals 

Otosan Uchi (Capital)  

warhotel@flexi.net.au

_________


Knight Otu - PL 130/130 
Player Character 
Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 1 

Phoenix Clan

olifran@gmx.de

_________


Lichtenhart - 177/200 PL 
Player Character 
Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 

Unicorn Clan

mario.bolzoni@katamail.com

_________


Lucias - PL 75/116 
Player Character 
Isawa Kujatsu (Shugenja 20) PL 3 

Custom Organisations, The Waiting Hand 

hoodyfrickinhoo@yahoo.com

_________


Macbrea - PL 140/150 + 2 Artifacts 
Player Character 
Bayushi Nori (Levels) PL 3 

Scorpion Clan 

macbrea@hotmail.com

_________


Redwing - PL 165/180 
Player Character 

Dragon Clan 

redwing_the_wizard@hotmail.com

_________


Serpenteye - PL 190/190 
Player Character 
Toshiro Akodo (Male Half Celestial/Human, Courtier 2, Shugenya 17) PL 3 

Lion Clan 

ecaf99@hotmail.com
_________


The Forsaken One - PL 144/154 
PC and NPC's 
The five Tides: 
Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 

Mantis Clan

NukemUntilTheyGlow@hotmail.com

_________


Tokiwong - PL 105/200 
Player Character 
Uda Hiyone Fighter 5/Samurai 5/Iaijutsu Master 5 (PL 3) 

Hare Clan, Monkey Clan, Tortoise Clan 

_________


Venus - PL 160/180 
Player Character 
Hida Sonoru (Male Samurai 14) PL 1 

Crab Clan

opalevenus@hotmail.com

__________



Janos/O' skoteines PL 70/70 

Player Character
Vorador (Wu Jen 20) PL 3 

The Necropolis of Miir, Off Map Locations, Burning Sands 

Rom_Arendonk@yahoo.com
(rom_Arendonk@hotmail.com)

_________


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 9, 2002)

[OOC: Put the OOC stuff in the OOC thread ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 9, 2002)

The hunter ignores any remarks about insults and just grinns at the remark about the Wasp. 
[OOC: These definately aren't classical wasp colors which are black and orange /OOC]

"I'm not here to flatter you or to pay any respects. It seems that you nor any other daimo is where he *should* be but since you appear to be all in the same spot my presence and message is irrelivant. Farewell and may the lightning judge you and guide you through the gloom or redeem you and end your earthly bonds."

And with those words he steps back and while doing so he bows slightly and with a grin on his face he thows up his cloak again and he runs of to his horse, metal clashing trough the hallways. When arriving in the courtyard he mounts his steed and rides away into the morning with great haste, the yellow of his armor burning in the morning sun.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

At the convention when the Lion daimo speaks about trade with the Gajin the five crows come diving down with a shriek. 

"Kraaa!!! Kraaa!"  cool:  )

They circle down the hall and land around the head of the table where (presumably..?) the Lion Daimo is seated. When they are on the ground they vanish in a growing swirl of grey mist and from them appear four women and a single male, all dressed in simple robes all in some combination of a color of blue and some color of yellow or orange.

From the midst of them a slender female with long teal hair speaks. her voice sounding, almost crackling as lightning piercing the sky in a summerstorm.

"So you truly are failing in your duty to protect the empire feline. Now you are also sharing your trust with lowly Gajin, you trust and trade with these lowly nonpeople? I for one shall not lower myself to these ways and ally with the enemies of the Empire! Unicorn and Dragon, will you abide this? Will you just stand by and watch as the Lion ally themselves with your ancient enemies, those who have threatened your lands, took your women and their honor and pursued the unicorn even into their very homeland breaching our borders?"

As she speaks you notice her eyes don't have any pupils and that all the strange people who interrupted this meeting have eyes in different shades of blue, yellow or orange.

The sole male steps forward from in between the women and makes a wide gesture as he summons the image of a map of rokugan.

"We here speak on behalf of the Daimo of the Clans of Wasp, Centipede and Mantis. Jola might be direct and crude in her choise of words but she speaks truth."

He turns to the table on which the large image was summoned and as he approaches several things light up on the map and lines form and mountainranges take shape.

"This is the Emerald empire, the jewel of the world and the craddle of civilisation. Let us all cherish it's beauty and its legacy and let it not fall into ruin! The first step is being set by allying with these Gajin, in these times of chaos and danger we must turn to ourselves for order and safety not to these strange and untrustworthy folk who have attacked our Jewel for centuries past bringing war to our beautifull empire."

He gestures a few times and with a word all the borders of the empire, the large walls and the clan domains take shape and color.

"Lion Daimo if you ally yourself with these Gajin and threaten and risk the safety of our Empire we shall refuse you any form of trade or trust and that goes for any other who ally themselves with our enemies. I say we stand together and bring order to the Empire. We close our borders and strenghten them. A fleet is massing as we speak to prepare and strenghten the southern border against a possible threat from the shadowlands who think us weak now. They are mistaken. I call upon the crane to do the same and prepare an envoy to strenthen The Wall. Let the unicorn scout the west and keep vigilance there and let phoenix dragon and Unicorn reinforce and safeguard the Northern borders on which evil has never ceased lurking."

As the male sterns his face another female, merely a girl steps up to the table.

"We are not here to command you, merely to suggest and bring the desires and plans of the Daimo of the Mantis to you. We should reinforce our borders for we already have many enemies within. We say unite the clans once again and defend our borders. Let us only trust eachother and stand side by side against any who wish to defile our Emerald Jewel. The Mantis wishes to trade and share information and trust with all who want to safeguard the empire from external threats. Let them prove they are to be trusted and that they are of use instead of merely blindly trusting them. What have we seen of this Gajin as long as we have known them? War, and the desire to conquer and defile our Empire. And now when the Emperor is cowardly assasinated they appear and want to talk peace and trust. I say it is merely a ploy to test how united we stand and how much lack of leadership there is which might pose a weakness so they can wage war upon our land once again. Again I say, unite fellow Rokugani and safeguard the Empire!"

She steps back with the male closely following her. And from the group a single woman, cloaked and only glowing eyes visible steps in between the others.

"The Mantis wish to trade with all who value the Empire and are willing to safeguard it. We suggest we first solidify our borders against any Gajin or Shadowland threat and then we start looking on the inside and clearing our problems there for they are aplenty... Let our armies guard our borders and let our champions search for the Heirs and search out any internal threat. After we clear our own lands and restore order we can look to foreign policies."

She takes a few steps forward and throws back her hood, an old and venerable woman approaches the table.

"I am both old and wise they say and poses power considered powerfull enough to demand respect from most. So I hope you will all heed our advise. Let us find our new Emerald champion for indeed he is needed and so will our jade champion be. How we shall test them and what trials they will have to fullfill is better left to other Daimos and clans for we have no wisdom in such matters. But we say again, unite and stand or trust, be betrayed and fall. We shall not tolerate the incursion of Gajin and any who are threacherous and foolish enough to ally with our enemies for that they are and so they have proven themselves time after time."

The girl with the teal hair steps forward and passes sealed envelopes around. Afterwards she steps back among her group.

"You have been warned, consider our words and we hope you might find wisdom and truth in them even though they lack the respect you are due! Now we have the heirs to attend to and we have received word and evidence of an internal plot of treachery inside the empire which we shall fix our attention upon. May the lightning guide you through the gloom!"

And with those words the five again change into mystical ravens and fly off into the noon sun. 

[OOC: Inside the letters is a offer of trade to all the Clans of the Empire and the conditions that must be met, at the moment that merely is no trade or alliance with any Gajin group.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

**Forsaken online and actively playing **


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 10, 2002)

Toshiro chuckles,

"An impressive display, bug, I didn't expect you to provide entertainment, especially not in such a subtle and graceful manner."

He turns to the assembled representatives of the clans.

"It seems that people are determined to misunderstand my intentions. All I said was that it would be best to leave any decision about the Empire's embargo against the Gajin to be taken by an authority greater than any individual Daimyo. Since the representative of Miir requested thet we revoke the late Emperor's edict it was reasonable to respond to that question."

"Personally I am doubtful of the wisdom of isolationism in these times. Trade generally spreads prosperity and greater understanding between all the parties involved. Trade can be an excellent guarantee for peace, since a war that would disrupt a profitable trading relationship might prove twize as costly for both sides when the loss of trade is taken into account."

" Frankly I find it strange to hear the Mantis speak out against foreign trade, since they are one of the most cosmopolitan clans of Rokugan. Both them and the Unicorn have a long history of trade with gajin and have profited greatly from that. "

" However, the oppinions of the Emperor should not be ignored just because he is dead. His wisdom still lives on. That is in my view one of the most important reasons for why we should not trade abroad. Weighed with all the other factors, pro and con, I'm undecided on the issue."


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 10, 2002)

As the ravens have taken their shape again and are about to fly off, Azimuth casts a Wall of Force in front the window. She then rises, quite agitated. "Representatives of the Mantis clan! When I said that I didn't care how you thought about, I did not think it an invitation to insult me."

"You have made it very clear how you think about me and my people. However, did not Clan Scorpion betray you once? And is now that same Clan here, as an equal? What does it take to gain forgiveness of deeds past, what does it take to earn your respect?"

"Can you not see that by barring trade, telling everyone to shut their borders for us, and comparing us to the shadowlands beasts you actually drive us away from you?"

"I came here to advocate peace and trade between my people and the Clans, but here, I am insulted, I am called an enemy. You make it seem that I am no better than the Shadowland beasts. I came here to bring our two peoples together, yet I meet mistrust, contempt. You think your future is better than the one I propose, yet you are blinded by honor and tradition...can you not put your tradions and prejudices aside for a while and give me and my people a fair trial? Is even that too much to ask from you 'honorable' people?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2002)

Akira stands again after the Mantis representatives have left, "At a time like this I cannot help but agree that our borders should close for our own safety. Of course, trading with gajin may be profitable, but after the emporer has been killed I can't help but insist that trade wait until we are stable one more and the threat has been dealt with. Until then I say trust only those within the empire's borders, if you with to anyone at all."

Akira then sits back down.

*btw - Akira is a bamboo spirit but noone except my NPC's know that*


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 10, 2002)

"Representatives of the Mantis Clan, apparently the ears of your raven forms do not hear as well as those of your human forms. Akodo-san never said anything about an alliance with gaijin. And speaking of gaijin, you too, have looks that may hint at a gaijin descendance."
"You, as the representatives of the Mantis clan, who has contacts to many gaijin factions overseas, and propably also trades with them, say that trade with gaijin will destabilize the Empire? It may be just me, but something is wrong with that picture."
Looking at the envelope handed to him by the girl:
"More letters? Everything seems to revolve around letters these days."

To Azimuth:
"You do not seem to understand the workings of the Empire, Azimuth. You insult both the Mantis and the Scorpion in a very crude way, and yuo block the path of representatives of the Mantis Clan. Not a very wise move."
"I do have a question about your display of magic. It is obviously not magic approved by the kami. I do believe that it is what we call _name magic_, correct?"
"But no matter what kind of magic you use, you should not use it to block the path of a representative of one of the clans."
With that, Akahita prays to the kami and tries to dispel the Wall of Force."

"Personally, I would advise that the embargo against the city of Miir should not be revoked. We do not know the reasoning behind it, and we likely will not find out in the near future. You heard Azimuth. She openly insults our traditions, our sense of honour. Nothing she said makes me think that trade with Miir would be benefitial to the Empire. Thus, I would advocate to keep up the embargo. I realize, however, that my word is of minor importance in this matter, and the final decision should be made by someone greater than me."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

The ravens take off and as the wall is put in place it meets four simultanious attempts to dispell it with the adition of another attempt from the Phoenix representative. One of the ravens turns back and morphs back once more.... the old woman steps up to the table again.

"bug, hmmmm that's a new way to be called. But as you said merely amusing and nothing even near worthy about getting worked up over again about honor and such stuff. We're here to do buiseness."

She summons a staff and slowly walks up to the Lion Daimo.

"But as for the rest you are correct, and like Illadin said before me Jola's words are young and rash... but true. She needs to contemplate before she speaks. Please forgive her as well as our Wasp champion whom you were speaking to, the youths need to be tought now they are just young and eager and trying to give themselves a posture and to show you that they are not intimidated by you, while they should. They still have to earn to respect great leaders and those who command great power and skill. So for they are young and rash I ask that you can forgive them."

She makes a slight bow for the Daimo when excusing the actions of her associates. And then faces him again with a faint smile on her old, wrincled face.

"Yes we of the mantis have traded and still do with Gajins, but with people who earn our respect and who do not chase our bretheren across the burning sands and threaten and attack our northern borders for centuries after another! Make no flaw in that assumption! And it sooths me that you respect the late emperors wishes and share in his wisdom now lost to us. I understand your point of view but let's not be rash and not overhaste and share trust with our enemies this quick. Together we stand strong and have nothing to fear as yet as we stand together.. we have always endured and endure we shall still. After we deal with interal problems we can look over the walls and mountains for we must tackle each problem on its own, one at a time."

She makes a faint hand gesture towards the Daimo and with a bent back she steps back. Then she walks to the crane representative and with a slight bow....

"We share similar thoughts and we think both equal about what is wise as we have always done. Our daimo would wish to speak with you later I presume for she hasn't had the pleasure to meet one as radiant as yourself. Then she would also like to talk buiseness... My gratitude extends to you!"

And she steps back and moves to the Phoenix representative.. now with a wide grin on her face, seemingly very pleased with herself or with some thought only known to her.

"You would be surprised honorable one of what our raven ears teach us! And yes there is something about us that just slightly hints at some strange herritage. *chuckle* And I can assure you that you are right but that it is called different from Gajin and we are not what we seem I can assure you! And again I tell you that we trade with honorable Gajin, those who have helped us and served us well for centuries past and not with those who have spend centuries attacking and threatening our northern borders! You yourself have suffered losses at their hands, they have shown themselves to be among our enemies time and time again! So you also must not be mistaken in whom we choose to trade with, us and the Unicorn have traded with Gajin to enrich the Empire and we did! But never to the cost or expense of the safety of the Empire. We do not trade or trust those who attacked and threaten us! The unicorn most of all have suffered at the hands of these Gajin, these nonpeople! So do not mistake that we would trade with them or trust. And especially do not insult the Unicorn by comparing their trustworthy trade connections with those who have been their ancient enemy!"

After turning around and looking at the representative of Miir.

"She just proved my point exactly indeed and it is only as official representative that he finds safety in these walls as nonperson. Outside of these walls or function you would have found swift death at the direct insult of these honorable Rokugani, greatest among the clans! You show no respect and no honor as you have never done."

Turning back at the Phoenix representative.

"Indeed such is called name magic and I there is wisdom in your words. And I am very satisfied that you agree and also share in our wisdom as does the Crane. Our Daimo hopes to see you soon so we can discuss trade and buiseness!"

And with a bow she takes a step back and again turns to the representative of Miir.

"The scorpion have proven themselves as faithfull protectors of the empire when the dire need arrised and their treachery has not been fully forgotten and fully healed but they have shown themselves time and time again to willing to stand and die for the empire. We all strive for power and so do they but they have their ways but they do not cost us the safety of our empire! And you also forget that the taint, curse its existance lead them to that course of actions. The same taint that was in your armies not so long ago pillaging the lands of the dragon and unicorn! And you have always threatened our lands and took our honor and posessions and now again you gravely insult myself, my companions and the Scorpion for something they were hardly to blame for?! You just proved my point over and over again and I will not abide any longer in this place with such disrespect and dishonor by a nonperson! Now if you don't leave I will for I cannot and will not have my honor insulted any more nor can my patience be tested any longer and my anger be kept incheck! So leave and admit your mistake and show that you know your place or force me to leave to respect the honor even you are due and earn my anger. I suggest you leave and pay the respect to these people and to me as we are due!"


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 10, 2002)

Nori looks up from his tea at the shimmering area.  Then with a hint of anger in his voice, "Those magics shall not be used within this city!" Pulling a scroll out of his kimono, Bayushi Nori raises his hand and the stone wall behind the wall of force explodes in a violent blast of fire. Leaving a section of opening on each side of the force wall.  "Your path is not blocked anymore messenger, you may leave." 

"The ability to trade with Gaijin is of no consiquence to me. As my people will not be doing so.  If Unicorn wishes they may trade freely. I am not going to stop them in the absence of the Emperor.  Now, it appears that this meeting is winding down. I will leave Yogo Yo here to deliver messenges to Scorpion clan if need be.  I have also delivered the Lady Niomi back to her home.  I myself have business to attend in my lands.  With that he steps over to the foutain turns to water.  Disappearing with a splash.

Everyone will notice the Mantis clan letter has been left on the table unopened.


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 10, 2002)

"Kami? Name Magic? It is obvious that I do not know your culture. I did not know that your culture is against my magic, and I sincerely apologize for the use of it. It will not happen again, if I can help it."

"I too want to apologize to Clan Scorpion. I did not know stating facts about ... more sensitive subjects is seen as an insult. Please forgive me my ignorance."

"Mantis. If you are unable to think, and are instead only here to recite history, we have nothing to discuss. Then I will block your way no longer. And, old woman, I had hoped you, as an enlightened being, were above simple threats..."

"Representatives of the other clans. I beg you not to listen to the words of the Mantis. While, indeed, she knows her history, clearly she does not know the situation today. I came in peace, my people want peace, and I am here to see if you want a lasting truce too. I cannot stress that enough. And again I ask: What does it take to gain your trust, to gain your respect?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 10, 2002)

Toshiro raises an eyebrow at the display of the Scorpion representative and states in dry tones, "We all frown at the practice of foreign magics within this the holiest of cities, however, I do believe that the honourable representative of Miir was simply ignorant of that fact. Though her actions were unfortunate they were not, as far as I can see, intended to offend. Indeed, the intended behavior of the Mantis representatives, in leaving before giving anyone a chance to respond to their proclamation, could also be considered a serious breach of etiquette.
 Furthermore, Nori san, the vandalization of imperial property is a criminal act. It seems that not only Gajin are capable of questionable behavior. I would recommend that we all judge our own actions in the same way we judge the actions of each other. I've forgiven the insults of the Unicorn and the Mantis, let us do the same for Miir."


"None of the clans that have yet commented on the matter supports trade with the Burning Sands. We therefore conclude that the embargo is not to be revoked. If there are any who support the reesteblishment of trade with the city of Miir they should speak now, before the matter is settled.
 It also seems that none of the clans, besides the Lion, is willing to form and participate in a Council of Regents. The general consensus seems to be that the imerial authority should be represented by an Emerald champion. Let us therefore swiftly begin the process of selection and hope that a champion will be a sufficient replacement for an Emperor."


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 10, 2002)

Yogo Yo nods at Toshiro's statement and comments, "I will send a message of your statement to Bayushi Nori with my report."  
He glances at the puddle by the fountain. Then take the position at the table that the Scorpion clan diamyo would sit. 


Seppun Niomi, not very interested in normal politics heads out of the room.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 10, 2002)

"Nori-san, that display of destructive magic was unneccessary."

"Azimuth, I would have thought that the chosen representative from Miir would be better informed about our culture. This is certainly not the first meeting between representatives of our cultures, and even if you despise our culture, you should at least try to seem to respect it as long as you are here."
"We, the shugenja of the clans, work our magic by praying to divine spirits, the kami. You work your magic by drawing upon words of power and creation, upon names. This is what we call name magic. Most instances of name magic are distasteful to the kami."
"What can you do to gain our respect? Act respectable. Do not block the path of people who do not wish to talk to you. Respect our traditions, our honor."


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 10, 2002)

"So, if someone walks in, insults you, and goes away, does that fit into your perspective of honour? I doubt it. I hope it does not."

"I will not go into a philosophical debate with you, at this time, about what is destructive magic and what is not, but I think it would be suffice to say that my magic was not 'destructive' in the normal sense of the word, and, and I do not want you to interpret this as a threat, I could have used a destructive spell on the birds, except there was no need to do so. I hope this shows you that I am responsible, in a way, except not according to your culture, and that is what this whole argument is about."

"Normally, Lord Vorador is the formal representative of Miir, except that something has come to his attention that he needed to see to personally. He hesitated to send a diplomat, because of the importance of peace. He thought you'd accept differences in culture, and look at the message, not the messenger."

"There is one last thing I'd like to say to you: You ask me to respect your culture, your tradition, your honour. But what did you say when Mantis called me a "nonperson", when they said "leave, or earn our anger", when they called me "the enemy", when they told all of you that "allying with me will risk the safety the Empire", in short: when they told their lies? Did you speak out then? If it is honourable to say these things, I am disappointed. But if it is not honourable, is your honour then, perhaps, selective?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 10, 2002)

"No, the behaviour of the Mantis representatives was not really our idea of honorable. I thought that was clear from my reaction. Didn't I imply that the Mantis should know better than to insult people simply because they are gaijin? Didn't I tell them that they themselves look similar to gaijin?"
"But repaying insults with insults is not honorable, either. You implied that our traditions, our honor blinds us. Normally, a person who implied such a thing would leave Otosan Uchi in a different condition than he entered in. We usually call this condition "death"."
"And as for the destructive magic, I was speaking to the Scorpion representative. I take that you do notice the hole in the wall?"
"As for you being called a non-person, you may want to be taught some basics of Rokugani culture. It is rather harsh, I must admit. And as for the "lies" of the Mantis representatives, they are apparently historical facts that have to be proven wrong by present actions."
"Do not get me wrong. The behaviour of the Mantis is sadly disappointing and disturbing to me. But your behaviour is not appealing to me, either. We are willing to listen, as is evident, and we are, for the most part, more patient than we are normally."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

With a hollow voice the old woman laughs.

"Haha! You lack in the wisdom to investigate the others culture so you insult many of us with you ignorance even though you have had contact with our people for centuries. That borders on outright stupidity! And you "Gajin" are a nonperson as all of you, you are hardly an equal to a peasant.  I say about you what I wish and so can anyone in this empire, you have no rights and you have proven yourself an enemy time after time and now you don't even have picked up the slightest in knowledge about our ways and such a person they send for the most delicate peace negotiations, hahahaha! I tell no lies for everything I say is commong knowledge and has been a historical fact for centuries so please quit your babbling and leave, your presence is insulting on its own to these honourable people! You as nonperson have no right for honour, you can claim zero respect as your own. The only reason why you still live is that you are a diplomat and within the walls of this most sacred place!"

She sighs.

"You are foolish and ignorant that you claim us as stupid and stuck to the old ways and thoughts. But we are merely being carefull, only fools accept suddens offers of peace by ancient enemies in times of chaos without counsel or thought, we are not!We are not the rash and easily convincable people you and your master seem to keep us for, we are merely thinking our safety and we seek counsel and wisdom before we trust and change and you do not even see such things and the wisdom in them. In time we might have seen you change and might chance our opinions of you but your ways and manners have again proven our thoughts just! Now again I say begone Gajin, and let your master return if he wants to speak, and I hope he at least posesses some manners!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 10, 2002)

Akahita looks to the Mantis representative and speaks:
"Your words are very aggresive. But none the less, they are also wise. Still, I would have worded it more carefully, and less insulting. You may give our _guest_ a unclear picture on the usual behaviour of a representative of one of the Clans."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

The woman turns towards the Phoenix representative with a grim look.

"Since when did the Phoenix lose their temper? And yes you attempted to insult us but I don't tend to take such things as heavbily but if you insist and keep pushing, even Mantis have their limits allthough we don't think too much of honor, we do abide it and it's role and value."

She takes a few steps closer to the phoenix...

"As for my "lies" I've just seen them proven here by this.. "diplomat". He has no right to claim any respect or to be due to any honorable respect. It saddens me that you are so easily deluded by your enemies, I hope it is merely that you are blinded with grief by the death of our beloved emperor and that it only temporarily clouds your mind and judgement."

Again a few steps closer looking up at the man.

"And so now we are actually disappointing and disturbing.. how is that. I take up your cause and demand respect of it for you and this is what you have to say? I suggest you choose your words more carefuly among those we are due honour and respect... I might be harsh but it is just and respectable due to our ways. So I ask you why are we so disappointing and disturbing? It merely disturbs me that not even one, but two Daimos even show any respect to those who have shown themselves to be our enemies for so long, and now when we accept one of them amongst us so he may speak he does nothing then insult us and not even know his place. If that is what they have learned after so long, and if this is te kind of person they send for.. "delicate negotiations" I know enough as should you!"

She turns around to the representative of Miir.

"Are you still here, I suggest you get going before we run out of patience, you presence alone is dishonorable."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

Turning back to the Phoenix rep..

"Yes we Mantis aren't renowned for our etiquette but as for our deeds and skill. You know as such... I am merely being direct and straight to the point, there is no need to elaborate about some things. But you are showing the usual respect someone would deserve... so she is lucky that she already receives that for she has no right to claim that respect. She should be most gratefull for that already, for it is great honour to be treated in such a way as Gajin amongst these elite!"

Sighing again.

"You are making up for my behavior quite well. And my agressive stature is merely carefull and in defense as you understand quite well. We shall show no weakness and only by being carefull and through action did the Mantis earn a place among the great clans. Not by rash actions and soft talk."

She just mumbles, hardly or not even hearable.

"That guest status is the only thing that has saved her skin..."


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 10, 2002)

"Isawa Akahita, I spoke my words in anger. Even for us, that is stupid...I realise that I have tested you patience to a maximum, and thus I shall only speak when asked to, or when there are great wrongs being said about my people. I shall not judge you by the behavior of the Mantis."

"And, woman, you may call me hardly equal to a peasant, but I swear there will be a day you will swallow those words. Further, if your honour does not permit you to stay any longer, I will not stop you."

She then sits down again and closes her eyes.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 10, 2002)

"I do not recall losing my temper. I am aware that the so-called lies about Miir are facts, I even stated as much. I simply believe that every person should be treated as hnorably as they act. You will admit that simply leaving the conference is not really an act to be proud of, even though I helped you in that. The people of miir are our enemies, but Azimuth has come in peace, and we should honor that. She is not tainted by the Shadowlands, which would be ground to instantly banish her. She is ignorant and insulting of our traditions, which is ground to treat her the same."
"You are not properly calm as it would fit for a representative of one of the Clans. You accused Akodo-san of thinking about an alliance he did not intend to make. This is not an example of proper behaviour. Neither is destroying a wall, as shown by Nori-san. Neither is my remark about your bahaviour, and I apologize with all due respect."
"Many times today have the proper ways been ignored, by many representatives. If you choose me as the target of your anger, is this appropriate?"
"The representative of Miir has lost much of my respect over the course of the negotiations. It does seem that it is her will to make us loose our temper, and I must admit that I've been close to that point already."


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 10, 2002)

At that last comment, Azimuth bites her lips and bows her head, but she remains seated and silent.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

The old woman looks at the Phoenix representative and all expression on her face vanishes.

"That was the total truth and I have nothing to say against or about it for you are one hundred percent correct. And I didn't accuse the Lion Daimo but Jola did and I asked for forgiveness for her remarks and her behavior as well as that of the Wasp Hunter. They are both powerfull and full of life but they are young and rash and have much much to learn and I can merely attempt to guide them and teach them, maybe one day they will turn to you for wisdom and knowledge for they have much to learn and you have much to teach!"

With a deep bow she steps back a few feet and faces the table.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 10, 2002)

"It seems that you are willing to learn, Azimuth. This is a good step. Still, it takes a lot to rebuild lost respect. The future alone will show if you are willing to live peacefully."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 10, 2002)

Isawa Akahita, too, bows to the old lady.
"Thank you for your forgivingness. And again, I have to apologize for my unclear words. When I said that you accused Akodo-san, I did indeed mean Jola. It was inappropriate to translate her behaviour to all five of you. Please accept my apology."


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 10, 2002)

Yogo Yo stands up and walks over to the fallen wall. Looking down at the shattered bricks comments, "I will have people repair the wall in the morning. It is the only fitting Scorpion clan clean up our mess after we make one."  

He waves his hand about as if beconing the wind away from the opening.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

100th post!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

"No you shouldn't hold her responsible but me as well, she is but a student and pupil and I thought she was up for the task, I was mistaken but wel all have to learn. It was a good lesson and I think that she understand what wrongs she did."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

[OOC: Mcbrea I wasn't finished, just a minor thing, I hope we can discuss in tomorrow.]

888th post! (just looks nice )


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 11, 2002)

"Learning is a process that is never finished.", Isawa Akahita says to the old lady with a slight smile.

"Gaheris-san, I have no definite proof of the nature of the letter that reached me, but I believe I would have recognized it if it were created by kami magic. It is a kind of magic that I have seen in the past, though. I believe that it is a variant of _name magic_."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 11, 2002)

> "Learning is a process that is never finished.", Isawa Akahita says to the old lady with a slight smile.




"Indeed Akahita-san, and I believe that we have all learned a lot here today. Having witnessed the wisdom of so many of the clan Daimyos I am now more confident than ever that the Empire's wounds can be healed.

I have learned today that many of us value peace over war and compromize over confrontation. I have seen the deep love that we feel for this country and the lengths that we go to defend our people. I have seen willingness to forgive slights, both old and new, and cooperate towards a single goal.

 I have also seen the deep loathing, justified or not, that some feel towards those why were once our enemies and might still be in the future. Even so I believe that a war between the Empire and Miir would be nothing but destructive and will make a promise to the representative of the city that the Lion Clan will not support an attack against the Burning Sands unless the Empire have first been attacked by them. I will not support an unprovoked attack against the city by any other clan, though I will not neccessarily interfere if such an attack should be undertaken. Peace should be the preserved to the maximun possible extent."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

The old woman just nods and slightly bows in the direction of the Lion Daimo as she averts her eyes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2002)

All of you find that MANY of the scouts you sent to follow individuals related to the letters sent to each of you all end up following the same man.

The man is traced, by scrying, to the Burning Sands, then he disappears from sight, even with your magic. The only person that could find out where he went from here, right now, is Sollir, with his Oni's eye (which he can use in turn 0 for this if he wants, no cost).

There seems to be a huge amount of magic, everyone in the entire continent with the ability to detect elements is overwhelmed by a large concentration of water elemental energy that seems to overwhelm the world.

(All of this is prelude)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 12, 2002)

[OOC: Peculiar  /OOC]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 13, 2002)

Peculiar AND Ironic... no?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 13, 2002)

OOC: Very well, the Shadowlands will know of this, email me the information if you don't mind...

Hrm, I should contribute an IC post here in a bit..


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

> Ironic...




*Innocent Whistle*


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 13, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *OOC: Very well, the Shadowlands will know of this, email me the information if you don't mind...
> 
> Hrm, I should contribute an IC post here in a bit.. *




Are you talking to me?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

He means the info about the guy who wee were all following who delivered the letters but we lost track of and only he could track with the eye so that is what he means and if you could mail it to him =]

(I presume )


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

A strong gust of wind blows through the opening in the roof and as it lifts up the old womans hair she looks up at the opening through which she can see the air in surprise. Then with as great haste as her old body could bare she steps forward.

"You must all excuse me.. dire matters have come to my attention and need my own personal dedication, attention and skill.... A good day to you all.. I suppose we'll be seeing eachother again soon." 

And with a deep bow to all the representatives, and after a long look at the Phoenix Daimo even at the representative of Miir she shapes into a giant eagle and with a shriek of goodbye she takes off through the hole and into the setting sun baring great speed.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2002)

As panic seizes the Empire, and its Daimyos meet and discuss things, another event occurs that might be better noticed, in more peaceful times.

A small fleet of six ships, (rumors of which have circulated for a small time now) anchor themselves on the coast of Southern Zamede, near a small fishing village.  Almost immediately, a small rowboat is lowered from one, and quickly comes ashore.  From it quickly emerge a tall pale man clad in black, a more recognizable gaijin, who seems to serve as a translator, and two shorter men, clad in black, who carry what look like long sewing needles. On the whole it is an eerie group, their pallor somewhat indicitive of corpses.  The tall man pulls out a long golden rod, capped with a strange curvy symbol.  He plants it in the ground, and begins to make what seems to be a rather enthusiastic speech about it--at least the tall man is enthusiastic about it, while the other two seem somewhat less so.  The translator makes a go at giving a word-for-word translation of the speech, then finally gives up and makes do with a summary.  The gist of it appears to be as follows--this stick is pretty special.  Anyone who follows this stick, will get a large reward.  All in all, it is one marvelous stick.  A trio of particularly daring young fishermen go forward, half-jokingly, and place their hands on the stick, and make long-winded oaths of loyalty to it.  The tall man seems delighted, and walks out to the ocean, then turns and beckons them to follow.  The three do so doing, wondering when the afore-mentioned reward will come.  They are thus entirely startled when the tall man takes each of them in turn by the shoulders, shouts some words at them, then dunks them in the water.  After a moment, during which he shouts more words, the tall man pulls the man up, and kisses them on the forehead.  The startled fishermen walk back to the shore, coughing up seawater, and throwing back resentful glances to the tall man.  The tall man then speaks a little more, and then, apparently satisfied, gets back in his boat, and rows back to his ship, taking his magic stick with him.

After a few days, opinion in the village remains split as to whether the man was a ghost, or some kind of lunatic.  Both sides agree that he was not a normal man.  After all, what normal man goes around dunking people in the water, and making them swear loyalty to a stick?  Still, several days pass, and the man is not seen again.

The ships however remain anchored in the harbor.  One night, another rowboat goes ashore, and hires a horseman to deliver a message to the capital.  Aside from that, the ships simply sit there, quiet and enigmatic...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

At dawn you are greeted by quite a large host of Mantis ships, all quite ready for the fight..... the 2 dozen large, slim boats surround the small fleet and the lead ship of the small Mantis task force head into the bay and there comes alongside one of the boats, it's deck filled with Archers, shugenja and dual kama wielding sailors and... an old elderly woman who is quite envigorated and dressed in elaborate red and orange robes, clearly a shugenja.

"Hail strangers, state your buiseness for you are sailing our waters!"

And with a glance at the strange weapons and strange dressing the old woman casts a few spells and then inquires again for their buiseness and their.. trade...


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2002)

A tall pale man steps forward, holding a large staff tipped with a strange symbol.  He attempts speech in a halting, uncertain Rokugan.

"Greetings,_ madame_.  I am Gautier Angelhome, servant of the Faith.  I bring gifts of salvation, and other gifts as well, to your Emperor..."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

"Welcome to the shining jewel of this part of the world, the Emerald Empire! May it's sun of hope and glory never set!"

With those words she makes a slight bow to the stranger. 

"I notice your Rokugan isn't polished that well! But that is of no problem."

And with those words she casts a spell.

"Now you can speak in your native tongue and we'll understand eachother, please come further. Let me welcome you at this ship and let us enjoy the accomodations it has to offer..."

As she steps aside...

"This faith you speak of.. tell me more, I am intrigued and this symbol.. I haven't ever seen it before. Please come and tell me more! Those gifts will be of later notice, please tell me all! Stories and histories are facinating...."

(Presuming the man follows the elderly woman who introduces herself as Moshi Juiko, head of the Moshi Family of clan Mantis.)

"I am grieved that I must inform you that the emperor is no longer alive and that the whole empire is shocked and grieved at the word of his loss. He was taken from us by a lowly demon who has slain him in a cowardly act, without honor. So it saddens me to inform you that you will have to attend to your gifts yourself for a while longer. And you are lucky that you encountered us first... the other clans and families aren't as tolerant to your kind... you Gajin as we call you, as we call all non-rokugani. But I'm keeping you.. please tell, do tell about yourself, about the Faith and your history and what you are comming for here! And where did you learn that bit of Rokugan? You really intrigue me Gautier! Don't let me stop you please tell!"

And with it she walks him into the interior of she ship where the gues is treated with respect and offered the most delicious spices and food that clan Mantis has to offer.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2002)

Gautier steps nimbly beside her, a smile spreading over his thin features.

"La!  Civilized folk!  It is well, at last, to meet folk as versed in the _Ars Magna_, as we of the Faith!"  He gives a nervous laugh.  "And while I thank you for the--assistance--I am aware of such measures myself, and still prefer the--fuller understanding one get's by mastering a foreign tongue..."

He walks beside her for awhile, his hand kept tightly on his staff.  "Now, if it is history you want, than you have asked the right man, for in my service to the Faith, I have studied greatly, so that in the struggles of great men, I may see the clear hand of Providence, in which we mortals divine the will of the One.  I am from the lands of the Faith--a land of many kingdoms, all small and petty, but united by the one Thing Greater--the Faith. It rules the heart of all who dwell there, both great and small.  Yea, though the claim of each duke, each king, each Emperor be ignored by his neighbors, none ignore the power of the Faith."  He bites his lip worriedly at that.  "Though, some are beginning to, I fear..."

Gautier's expression, up 'til now one of sunny optimism clouds.    However, after a moment, his expression brightens.  "Still, it is about myself you wish to know--yes?  Well, I am a small enough matter--a simple Brother of the Faith, born and raised in the holy city of Palatine, where the One guided me to serve Him under his holy symbol, the _fleur-de-lys_.  I have studied, and learned much, and, through what small authority I have, have managed to get permission for this Holy Emissary, to your great and august land.  For, you see my lady, this is an exciting time, for we of the Faith.  Great leaps in learning allow us to send our ships out farther and faster than ever before, to see new lands, and bring them the salvation of the Truth, of the Faith.  The places I have seen, coming here--you would not believe me, _madame_, you would not believe me."

Gautier turns to her.  "Still, if it seems my mission to the Emperor will be delayed--would you wish to partake of the gift of salvation, _madame_?  The power of the Faith is eternal, and it alone keeps at bay the darkness..."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 13, 2002)

Upon hearing the rumors of the strange ships and the ritual, Isawa Akahita takes the neccessary steps to visit the site of the landing.

Along with Shiba Temuro, he comes to the ships and requests an audience with the man who he hears is called Gautier.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

Juiko dispells the spell and the words of the man for his words are wise. She listens facinated to his story about his homeland and the Faith but as he expresses his doubt and wavor she understands exactly what he means and she lays her hand comforting upon his shoulder.

"If youre Faith is so strong and the One you speak of offers such strengh and guidence let your faith not doubt but keep faith, believe for it will guide you in this perilous times. They will guide you through these times, if your Faith is as true as you say it will come through!"

With those words and a last glance at the morning sun rising over the green fields and shore of the Emerald Empire she guides him inside for some more privacy and comfort. She offers him a drink and some food and exquisite spices to exclamate the taste. When he asks her if she wanted to know more about him she gently nods and through her concerned look she manages to bring up a kind smile.

"Please continue, is there anything I can do for you or get you to comfort you for you seem worried. You as our guest demand that we serve you to the best of our ability so please do not hesitate to ask. Now please go on, your story facinates me!"

After that she leans back and listens carefully and full of facination, halfway the story she cracks a large smile.

"That is great and I think I would believe you as do most of my people! We of Clan Mantis are the Sailors of these lands, we have travelled far and wide for centuries past! We have seen alot and the most incredible things that man may lie eye on! My Clan Daimo who is very travelled herself would love to share stories and experiences with you about this exquisite and exotic adventures and experiences! My oh my! She would be most delighted indeed to speak to a man as well travelled as you! Fascinating that both our peoples are so well travelled and posess the same lust for exploration and discovery! And My Clan itself is formed out of old Minor Clans, who were united beneath one great man who led us in one great battle and against all odds our determination and our Faith in our duty brought us through! Faith indeed brings many together and binds their fate, who knows what Faith might bring our future Gautier!"

With it she pours another drink for herself and takes a bite from a delicious smelling freshly baken cinnamon cake.

"But seeing how much we have in common those things are evry pleasing indeed and I would love to introduce you to my Daimo those thing would have to wait for a moment. I'm curious to what brought you here, The One.. a vision? Or what drove you here and you seem to have made contact with our people before, the language would say as much! If you already met our people it might very well have been far exploration and trade missions from my own clan for we like I said are well travelled across the great sea and have visited many strange places. And what is this Gift of Salvation you speak of, what is it if I may ask and what does it do?"

As she sits back again she ponders a bit...

"But just one thing I'm wondering abuot.. if your faith is made to keep the darkness at bay.. why do you travel clad in black steel? Seems contradicting? But I'm sure you have a reason for that, so if you would be so kind to answer my questions, I'd be delighted!"

After that a knocking is heard... 

"Excuse me for a moment Gautier, Enter!"

And a shugenja steps in and bends to the ear of her Daimo and whispers a few short lines. After the messenger leaves again the old woman look pondering...

"Someone else has come to see you but they can wait I presume? We have the time so please continue and let us not be hastened by any of this news."

With that she bids him to go on, very curious to what his mysterious man has to tell her, for what he already has said appeals very much to her and sounds familiar to her own Clan, they seem much alike!

A few hundred feet futher a small boat comming from the shore is intercepted by a Mantis frigate and the people are let aboard. Upon hearing the purpose of their precense a small boat sets out to the leading vessel which shortly returns. The Phoenix are told that there are certain matters being discussed and that both representives are occupied at the moment so they will have to wait for a little while. The Phoenix are guided to another larger boat where they are housed in elaborate and exotic quarters and given all honor and respect and service that they deserve.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2002)

Gautier smiles and laughs.  "So many questions!  But that is good, for as the Holy Writ says, 'The path to wisdom is a thousand words'.  And that this Holy Emissary has met your clan first, of all the others it could have met surely shows the Divine Hand of Providence..."  He sips from a drink, then an expression of surprise slips over his face.  He quickly takes a much larger sip.  "First as to our color--you must understand, the Faith and those who serve it travels under the hue of black, to remind us that all men labor under darkness, even we, without the Faith to guide them.  And as to what sent me--well, _madame_, it was a vision, of a sort--a vision of spreading the glories of the Faith to corners of the world that had not yet experienced the chance for Salvation."  


He pauses here, and takes another sip from his drink.  "But as to what sent me the Emerald Empire, in particular--well, if you must know, I found in various manuscripts, some heathen, some of the Faith, and account of this great kingdom--by all accounts the greatest kingdom that the One has seen fit to create.  I had hoped to win over your Emperor to the Faith, and so doing bring Salvation to thousands--nay, millions--in a single blow."  He glances at her, a wry smile spreading over his face.  "Unless, of course, this is the legendary land of the Priest-Kings, in which case I would stand in the greatest bastion of the Faith the world has ever seen.  Tell me, _madame_, is that the case?  Is this that marvelous land, where the Servants of God do eternal battle with the Thralls of Darkness...?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

Listening carefully to yhe wonderfull and colourfull tales and history of this... strange visitor, Juiko feels that it might be sign now that the tides of chaos and darkenss seem to encroach upon them....

"Providence... maybe but surely not impossible and not so unlikely at all dear Emissary! And I understand the color now for there is wisdom and most certainly truth in its motivation and choise, your people sound wise Gautier, wise indeed."

She takes a few sips from her drink, delighted at the arrival of the stranger and the stories he has to tell. His history and motivation she finds truly fascinating. But she snaps out of her marvel and looks at the pale man again.

"Great the Emerald empire is indeed for we have endured alot and we have been fighting the evil of the shadowlands to the south for centuries holding back the onslaught of demon and undead alike. In a seemingless hopeless battle against the unending waves of darkness my clan and several other minor clans at the time found themselves abandoned and alone. But through sheer determination and their faith in eachother and in the fortunes they fought on and they cleaved their way through thousands of minions of evil and they drove the shadow back through the gates hence it came from and so they earned now their status among the great clans of the empire. But darkness and shadow still lurk in the south and it creepes upon our walls and borders once again. If you truly are a bearer of the light then you could not have come at a better time!"

Her concerned look now changes into a smile that shows the spark of life still runs strong in this old body.

"But alass... our emperor has been taken from us... save his soul. And I am not sure what you would mean with priest-Kings and both our ways of religion but with that I invite you to our island citadels so that you may study at our libraries and book and scroll houses while you may marvel at our beautifull cities and temples! Maybe there you will find the answer to your question for I am not so learned in those matters and in our different ways of description and experience of certain things. So you are invited to learn for yourself and that you might learn and study from what our travellers have learned far and wide!"

The old womans smile widens and she seems content and she is truly happy to have been first to meet these facinating people, these carriers of the faith and followers of the one god...

"But before you choose to come with us, I must say I would be delighted if you would and my clan Champion most certainly as wel, there is another deligate from Clan Phoenix here who wishes to speak with you, after that I hope you choose to set sail with us and join us at our beautifull islands of spice and silk!"

She stands up and bids Gautier to follow her and as she walks to the door and bids a servant to hold it open for the guest she turns around as she steps outside into the noon sun.

"Time flies when you are amusing yourself! I don't know if we are the kingdom of your Priest-Kings but an eternal battle with the Thralls of Darkness we are fighting indeed and I but hope that it will end before eternity and that light may shine upon our lands and that a higher power may watch over us, it's childern and be content with our works!"

She bids the captain to set sail and the Mantis leadship sails into the bay where it comes at a full stop besides the other large ship where the Phoenix representatives are and where they are summoned to the upper deck.

Back on the lead ship as Gautier and Juiko stand on the upper deck watching the noon sun reflect its full beauty and marvel upon the deep blue waves.

"And we will speak later of the Gift your bring, a gift of Faith and purification from sin and dishonor I take.. I have heard of such. But we will speak of it later, for I hope you'll be joining us at our capital."

And with those last words she guides Gautier to the walking bridge to the other Mantis vessel.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2002)

Gautier, on hearing Juiko's offer, smiles.  

"I would like very much to see this library of yours.  It would be of great help to me in my efforts to learn your language fully.  And your history as well, mind you.  But first, let us see these other ambassadors.  Courtesy is the first duty of the courtier, after all..."

As they walk up to the deck, Gautier continues speaking.  "As for the land of the Priest-Kings--to be honest, I asked half in jest.  The land is a legend, or near enough.  Still, I have wondered if this is in fact the source of those legends..."


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 13, 2002)

Deep down Miir, in an enormous room Vorador and Dejoule meet.

"So, Dejoule, I take it the research is on scheduel?"

"It is, Vorador. It should be finished in about a year."

"Very good. With this room completed, we can start the first stage of the preparation."

"You do not forget that we still need the necessary components for our spell? They are very hard to aquire. They might take too much time. Are you sure they will not be a delaying factor?"

"I am certain about that. I will take care of it myself. As long as you make sure you find a way to acomplish my vision, I will take care of the rest. Order the construction."

"Very well, Vorador"

Then they leave.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

As they walk to the plank Juiko puts her hand on his shoulder and right before the plank she halts for a second.

"Countesy indeed for these are men of peace and they deserve coutesy and respect. And my heart is gladdened that you will accompagny me back to our beloved lands! And as for the legendary land, we shall search together and probe the libraries for note of them on one of our long voyages or maybe, that this land is the source of that lagend, who knows.. time will tell my friend.. time will tell!"

And with those words she looks at Gautier as he crosses to plank to the other ship where the Phoenixes await him. The Mantis shall offer them luxurous accomodations and try to comfort them as much as they can and treat them with the utter most honor and respect.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 14, 2002)

"It is a pleasure to meet you, Gautier. I am Isawa Akahita, a shugenja of the Phoenix clan.", Akahita greets the stranger
"May I ask what brought you to the Empire of Rokugan?"

 - OOC: I'll assume that I'll get more  or less the same information as TFO got. - OOC

Upon hearing that Gautier has been told of the Emperor's death, Akahita wonders why Juiko has revealed this to a stranger, but doesn't say anything.

"You are a wise man, Gautier, that I can see. You also are a man of faith, as I am. I see similarities in our religions, but also points where they may clash. Maybe it is the Will of the One, as you call him, that we learn from each other?"

"What can you tell me about this legendary land of the priest-kings? It is unlikely that it is our empire, as the only clan truly ruled by priests would be our clan, the Phoenix. But still, we fight countless wars against creatures of darkness, as Juiko-san already told you."

"You reportedly performed a ritual upon landing on the shores here. May I ask of the significance of this ritual? And you mentioned this _Ars Magna_. Is this the name for your priestly prayers?"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2002)

Gautier leans back and shuts his eyes.  "Hmm--the kingdom of the Priest-kings is a dim legend in the lands of the Faith.  There are of course, a hundred stories about it, and most of them contradict...  Essentially, however, the kingdom of the Priest-kings is a large kingdom, the largest in the world, ruled over by a king and priest, who is of the Faith.  The kingdom fights a never-ending battle against a land of devils and unclean spirits."

He opens his eyes again, and smiles.  "As for the ritual--that was the sacrament of baptism, by which Salvation is achieved through pledging loyalty to the One."  He pauses a moment.  "The translator did explain that, yes?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 15, 2002)

"It appears as if the fishermen had some trouble in truly understanding the purpose of the ritual. I do not know if this is a failure of the translator, or a misunderstanding on the fishermen's behalf."

"Do you plan on sending part of your fleet back to your homeland? If so, I have a request to make, Gautier."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 16, 2002)

Gautier gives a slight nod.

"I am planning on sending three ships back, and keeping three within a month.  However, I suspect my Emissary work here may last for some time..."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 16, 2002)

"Then I want to ask you to allow a delegation that hopefully consists of representatives of all the clans of Rokugan aboard of one of these ships, so they can experience your homeland first hand, as you will be able to experience our homeland first hand. If possible, I would also request that the delegation is informed on the basics of your culture, so that they do not offend anyone. I do not know if other clans will send a representative, but my yojimbo Shiba Temuro is willing to be the representative of the Phoenix clan."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 16, 2002)

"An excellent, and worthy idea." states Gautier.  "And one that fullfills one of the other aspects of my mission--to bring the Emerald Empire in full diplomatic contact with the Faith..."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 16, 2002)

"Thank you for accepting my proposal, Gautier. We have to leave you now, but Shiba Temuro will return in time to reach the ships that return to your homeland. I will send out a request to the Clan Daimyos to send a represenative for the delegation."

As said, Isawa Akahita will send out this request to the Clan, and also requests an audience with Moshi Juiko.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 17, 2002)

Outside of the conference, a lone figure stands at the gates.  Wearing a heavy brown hooded robe, the guards can just make out that his features seem to be chisiled from stone, rather than flesh.  He walks up to one of the guards and speaks in a rasping, withered sounding voice, not unlike the wind moving through trees, despite his obvious vitality, "I am an emmisary from the Suel Empire, with a gift for the head of this place..." moving his hand towards the hilt of a jeweled katana handle at his side, "...and a mesage for the conference members."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 17, 2002)

Toshiro gazed out over the southern lands of the Lion clan from the mountainpeak fortress of Hidden Watch Keep. Miles of hills, rivers, forests and plains stretched out before him in the bright mid afternoon light. With his magically enhanced vision he could watch the ant-like toil of thousands of peasants. They were like insects beneath him, labouring in sweat and blood, free of his heavy burden of growing responsibilities. Free even in their servitude, for they were responsible only to him while he was responsible to all of them, them and millions of others. Their fates were tied, and that made master to slave, but not slave to master. 
 For minutes he gazed unseeing out over the heartlands of the Empire, brooding on his failures and duties. The Emperor was dead. Gaheris had blamed him, and though his accusations had been exaggerated he had been right, to an extent. But what could he have done? Seppuku was out of the question, the most honorable of all cowardly acts, it was still a recourse of the weak. Besides, it was eminently impractical, the realisation of his plans depended upon his survival. Without him the clan might fall apart once more and the Empire would be weakened. Duties and responsibilities superceded honour. He sneered and felt bile rising in his throat.
 The Emperor was dead and the Empire drifted on the stormy oceans of fate without guidance, without leadership. It would remain thus, he feared, even if the first son acended the throne. Akodo Kaneka had never been recognized as heir before now. He would owe his title to the great clans and be ineffectual as a ruler, if he would fail the Empire would fall. If the other heirs would be rescued or resurrected the consequences for the Empire might be worse still. The clans were too strong. The clans were to weak. His clan was too weak. He sighed.

Sensing the ripples of a teleport spell he turned around to face the new arrival, a look of annoyance on his face.
 "You have important news?"
 "I have... unusual news Toshiro-sama." the young woman answered nervously. "A small fleet of gajin have arrived outside the southern coast, my lord. They have traveled far, from a city halfway across the world, to spread their faith in our lands. They have already been recieved by a Mantis representative of extremely high standing and the Daimyo of the Phoenix clan himself!"

"Disturbing news," he thought, musing to himself. "Missionaries being recieved in such honour. Surely the Phoenix would never abandon the kami, but the Mantis? It's not impossible. If they gain converts here it would divide the Empire further, but if I move against them while they are supported by two of the great clans the damage would be as bad, or worse. Time will show wether their religion is a threat. I doubt it. How could a foreign religion be superior to our own? If it isn't they will make few converts, without military or economical blackmail to back them up. I have to learn more about them."

 "Send an envoy to the leader of the missionaries, tell him to be... inquisitive." 

____

ooc: Mr Draco, I'm pretty sure the conference is over.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 17, 2002)

About a mile off the Rokugan shoreline the Mantis fleet still surrounded the small Missionairy fleet and on its leading vessels bow Moshi Juiko stood, her elaborate red and orange robes dancing on the winds of the azure ocean. A smile across her face and quite content with herself and especially happy with the fascinating emmisary and the possible prospect of further develloping of relationships which she would like very much and she was quite assured that her Daimo would be as facinated as herself for she had sailed many seas and had seen many places and her thirst for the new and unknown had not been saturated for long as she still longed for the sea now and then and took her personal guards and she would leave simple and unannounced for a while. 

But across the water she saw the waving of a flag signal and she could make u several people comming on deck. They had finished their talks, so it seemed. She bid the camptain to move aside the other vessel again and as that was done the small walking bridge was laid down again and she received both Gautier and Isawa Akahita on her lead vessel.

"Welcome Isawa Akahita San, I hope the talks were fruitefull and to your both satisfactory. Now Isawa Akahita San what did you wish to speak to me about? Gautier if you would be so kind to wait here and enjoy the seas, its air and the emerald view it has to offer! Isawa Akahita and Gautier, if it's alright with you I'll order the set sail for the Mantis Isles at once, the sooner we'll get there the better. And Akahita, I needed to talk to you as well for I have a favor to ask and I hope you'll join us on our trip so you may hear me out."

And with those words she ordered the captain and the mantis fleet set sail towards the Isles of Spice and Silk. Aboard the Honorable Daimo of the Phoenix and the mysterious and intregueing Gautier of the Faith. 

[OOC: Rhialto you seemed to agree to come and if you are gonna leave part of your fleet behind is your call, you can also take them in the protection of my fleet now back to the Mantis Isles where you'll be housed and taken care of, your people might like some solid ground under their feet after this while at sea. I need some stuff to do and things to discuss and also for only RP stuff I'd like you to come we'll finish the IC conversation soon. So I'm hopin Isawa Akahita will join me at the Isles of Spice and Silk and Gautier with his small expeditionairy force as well. And yes this is before the Lion arrive  /OOC]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 17, 2002)

"I originally had other plans, but they are not pressing, Juiko-san. I gladly accept your invitation."

Isawa Akahita then goes to a spot where Gautier cannot hear them easily.

"As you certainly can guess, my talks with Gautier were primarily to determine if his religion is dangerous for Rokugan. My personal impression is that this is not the case. He is willing to spread it, but not in a violent or dishonorable way. Also, It seems that he accepts our prayers to the kami."

"Still, I must question your decision to reveal the death of our Emperor to the gaijin. It puts him in a position that may be more advantageous for him rather than us. It would have been just as sincere if you had told him that the Emperor canno be reached, for any reason that seemed appropriate."

"I have reached an agreement with Gautier that, when a part of his fleet returns home, a delegation made up of clan representatives could join, to visit Gautier's homeland. I would ask you to consider one of the emissaries your clan sent to the conference in Otosan Uchi as your representative in that delegation, if this is not too much to ask for."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 17, 2002)

As she walks up to the front of the ship as the fleet sets sail and the sea is donned with bue and yellow sails. She looks over the azure water for a moment as Isawa Akahita speaks to her. She looks at the horizon and ponders for a moment before turning around to face Isawa Akahita.

"I am glad you decided to join us on our voyage home for I and Gautier have a request of you. Gautier seeks a land he calls the land of the Priest-Kings it's legend to him and quite possibly based in something quite real...."

Juiko is silent for a moment and looks at Isawa Akahita.

"He might have told you about this and I am planning to search for what we might know about this mystical land. We in of the Mantis have sailed far and wide and poses great libraries of travel journies and manuscripts of travels of far over the horizon of the great sea of the Sun Goddes. But you posses the greatest librairies and collection of knowledge in the Empire. You are wise and a great scolar, even greater as myself. So I ask your aid in helping me with this search for information and details about this land... is you want to know my motivation.. it intrigues me but most of all.. the possibility that WE are this land.. the Emerald Empire would be quite possible as well and that some differences are merely that created by time or created by whoever told them about this Land.... Maybe it were Mantis Seafearers who told and exaggerated or told and changed some things to gain a better reputation or impress so their trade would be more profitable... we don't know and myself for one wishes to sort this out... I was hoping upon your aid for I know non as learned in lore as yourself."

She turns around and looks at the seas and skies again as the coastline grows thinner.

"Indeed they seem to be quite peacefull and respecting of other cultures and Faiths so that doesn't seem to be a problem.. yet. We'll just have to see how it stays but I have a good feeling about it and Gautier has stirred a certain feeling of trust withinme. He seems ok... and to be trusted. Not unlikely that his Faith is merely a altered and mutated form of our own... we would have to research that and talk about it with this strangers, but that will all come in due time honorable one.."

Juiko holds a moment of silence and as the sea wind blows through her hair she seas a bit of clouds at the horizon where the coastline has all but disappeared. As she hears and feels the boat cleave through the water and looks at her small fleet surrounding her she is content and as she closes her eyes and ejoys the smell and sounds of the seabreeze..

"As for that I told him about the emperor... I have my reasons as you have undoubtedly thought. It is actually just one and I'll share it with you for in my opinion it was quite simple...... These people showed respect and promise of good relations... I thought it would be very unwise to let the first answer and advise I give him be a lie.... I chose to be straightforward and honest with these people and I saw no harm in sharing this information, most certainly not as long as we act in trust and unison. The test for the new emerald champion won't be long I heard from a trusted source.... that would bring a new central source of leadership within the empire and a place to look to. We would endure anyway but order and a point of Emperial focus will do everything and everyone good, especially for those who seem to need a goal and a thing to protect and serve. Talking about the Emerald Championships..... I hardly know anything of them since I've never interested myself in them and it has been long since we had one..... could you share a bit about them with me for as far as you know and about what these trials might be to choose a new champion?"

As the elderly woman opens her eyes again and inhales the salt sea air she turns around again.

"Ahh the sea air, the sound of the water and the winds in your hair. Wonderfull! Delicious! But as to your proposal... they will return only in some time but I think it might be a good idea.... and offcourse we could not send an emissary of all the clans...... but for the moment a representative from all clans seems like a wise idea but when the time comes we'll decide on it. But Isawa Akahita.... we Mantis don't prefer to lie, we speak truth or silence, at least we attempt."

With a grin she looks at the Phoenix Daimo. And she turns abit and looks at Gautier on the quite a distance away and shouts...

"I"m glad to see your ships are keeping up Gautier, let's see how fast they really go!"

And with that she signals the captain to sail at full speed ahead. Extra sails are put up and the crew gets to work. 

[OOC: The Mantis are still in convoy form around the ships of Gautier, if due to speed increase of the swift and rank Mantis ships it might break we'll just slow down. Juiko is just interested in some sport and she would be surprised indeed if the ships of Gautier would keep up with the rank mantis vessels. And at the moment the fleet is setting sail for the Isles of spice and silk. /OOC]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 17, 2002)

"I, too, am wondering if the Empire could be the legendary land Gautier mentioned, and the Phoenix would gladly search through their libraries for any hint that may lead to identifying this land."

"Indeed, there seem to be similarities between the Faith Gautier speaks of, and our religion. Yet I think that there may be parts of our culture that may shock him. We do not know how he would react when he sees a Naga or a Nezumi, for example, who are strange, sometimes enigmatic, but trustworthy allies. I do have an idea, however, that may clarify a few things if properly executed."

"I do think they are trustworthy, too. However, I do not take betrayed trust lightly. I was close to the fire kami before becoming a void disciple."

"It speaks for your great honor that you chose to tell Gautier the full truth about our Emperor's death. Still, I feel that it could have worked against us, and it would have been better to not reveal everything. But let us no longer talk about this issue. It has happened, and it cannot be undone. And until now, it has done no harm."

"What can we expect to see during the Test of the Emerald Champion? Ijajutsu duels, as a test of competence and patience. These duels are not to the death, and injuries are frowned upon. The Emerald Champion must be, among other qualifications, a very capable bushi."

"The Phoenix, too, prefer not to lie, if it can be avoided. But at times, not saying all can be both vital and sincere."

"I mentioned that I had an idea earlier. An idea that might make Gautier more open to certain aspects of our culture. An idea that might shed light on his legend of the land ruled by Priestkings and the darkness this land must face."
"We need to talk to the Daimyo of the Crab Clan for this idea to work. We need his acceptance."
"What I plan is to show Gautier the darkness that we have to face continually. Let him see it with his own eyes. Let him stand on the Kaju Wall. Let him see the _Shadowlands_."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 17, 2002)

Juiko looks pleased, very pleased with the Phoenix his words and a smile donnes her face. She looks at Gautier for a moment and than back at the Phoenix Daimo.

"I am baffled by your words.... they seem almost to good to be true! I'm pleased beyond measure that we agree and I truly hope that feeling may endure although it will not survive the sight of the Shadowlands for I agree! Now I'm glad we had this conversation and I'm thrilled that we agree. I propose we continue to the Mantis Isles and rest for a while so you can enjoy the pleasures and hospitality of the bugs!"

She laughs for a moment remembering the tale from Jola about the Lion Daimo who got outraged by the young Wasp Hunter in his new tunic and armor.

"In the while we can conduct some research and I'll send a few trusted friends over to the Wall and inspect it and after that contact the new Crab Daimo for news has reached my ear that the old one took his own life... though under.. hmm... mysterious circumstances..... But my associates will look into that and ask for his permission for the visit of Gautier. But remember the danger for taking him so close to the lands of our enemy.. so close to the Taint... But so it will be if the Crab Daimo agrees! Now lets get back to our guest and enjoy the trip and our stay!"

With that she lays her hand on the phoenix his shoulder as she makes a bow and guides him in the direction of Gautier.

[OOC: Knight and Rhialto nice RPing,  very nice we did this! Hope we'll see plenty more of your IC good stuff! And cream got his turn 0 off the floor  /OOC]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Outside of the conference, a lone figure stands at the gates.  Wearing a heavy brown hooded robe, the guards can just make out that his features seem to be chisiled from stone, rather than flesh.  He walks up to one of the guards and speaks in a rasping, withered sounding voice, not unlike the wind moving through trees, despite his obvious vitality, "I am an emmisary from the Suel Empire, with a gift for the head of this place..." moving his hand towards the hilt of a jeweled katana handle at his side, "...and a mesage for the conference members." *




Just let me say this: Ignoring a new guest can be a very... bad idea.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 18, 2002)

[ooC: MirC is taking care of that  IC follows /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 18, 2002)

Akira sits in the conference, awaiting the words of the brown robed figure. His face carries an expression of attentiveness and interest.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 18, 2002)

"It is a very dangerous step, I agree, but a step that we have to take. The outcome is very important."
With that, he follows Moshi Juiko back to Gautier.

At the conference, the rest of the Phoenix delegation, including the former clan daimyo Shiba Tsukune, look at the newcomer, wondering why all these gaijin are coming at this time that the Emperor had died. "Speak, gaijin. What do you bring?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 19, 2002)

Gaheris feels rage boil within him; instead of worrying about the Empire, how to join the Clans forces to find the missing heirs, how to avenge our beloved Emperor's death and how to discover who sent those letters, the Clans representatives find honorable and useful to quarrel about trading agreements?! He is about to explode again when Tadaji comes back, making a gesture to him. The Khan offers then to the Ide daimyo his arm, allowing him to communicate in the secret war language of the Unicorns who use only touch, instead of sounds that may reverberate in the desert plains. After Tadaji referred his message in this silent way, Gaheris look caught in his thoughts, and he awakes only went the Mantis talk about the enemies that took the Unicorn's women and their honor. Then he laughs. He laughs heartily and for quite a long time.
"I don't expect a people who live on the sea to know or understand the Burning Sands, Mantis, but let me tell you just a thing. The Unicorn has only one enemy now. We have no ancient enemy, or anyway nobody alive. Probably you've heard about the Yobanjin or the Senpet, that have learned not to attack us any more."
______________________

"Since nobody has spoken then the Unicorn will gladly organize the Emerald Test. We'll have it at the Plains of Thunder as tradition wants. Two weeks from now. Sixteen candidates, no more than two from the same clan."
_______________________

"So you've got a message for us? It's good to see someone delivering messages by person today. Please do it, messenger. It will surely be important for you to make such a long travel."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 19, 2002)

Walking further into the conference room, the robed figure pulls his hood back to reveal his face.  Those looking at him notice something strange about his eyes, or rather his lack of eyes.  His eyesockets are shrouded in a cloak of black, darker than the darkest night.  Regardless of this, any trying detect no taint.

He reaches inside of his robes, pulling out a map, unfurling it, it shows a land wreathed in forest and mountains, with a coastline serving as its southern border, and a vast track of flat land in the east, beyond the mountains.

"This is the Suel Empire, ruled by Kas the Ascendant.  I am a Onterax, a Herald of the Empire.  Recently, rumors have come to our land regarding an 'Emerald Empire.'  We believe the rumors to have come from this place.  And Kas is curious about this land.  Your culture, your ruling system, your knowledge.  Do not take my words as a request for an alliance.  The Suel Throne stands strong, and such possibilities should be best left for when you have earned our trust, as I assume you would have us do also.  Perhaps we can come to a trade agreement, but then again, perhaps not.  Whichever way fate turns to, it is the wish of Kas that we begin with an attempt to understand each other better.  For, to me, your culture is an alien thing, much like mine would look to you.  So, please forgive me if I commit a faux pas."

He turns around, looking (or at least appearing to look at) each representative in turn.

"Who is the master of this place?  I have come bearing a gift of appreciation for him for allowing us entrance to begin negotiations."  He unlatches a Katana from his belt.  Holding it before him, its wooden handle and sheath filled with intricate carvings of magical beasts, and the end of its handle glistening as the light catches a ruby imbedded there.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 19, 2002)

[OOC: *Detect automatic subversion *cough* /OOC]


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 19, 2002)

[ooc: nope, in fact the katana is +3 katana with an intricately carved wooden sheath and handle with a ruby in the end of the handle ;p /ooc]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 19, 2002)

ooc - I think that this gift will not be taken in a good way, if I recall the Rokugani traditions of gift giving correctly. - ooc


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 19, 2002)

[OOC: GO serpent kick his ass, he's insulting u  Gogogo  Or someone else step up and defend Serpents Honor  /OOC]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 20, 2002)

> [OOC: GO serpent kick his ass, he's insulting u  Gogogo  Or someone else step up and defend Serpents Honor  /OOC]




[ooc: Why do you think he's insulting me, Forsaken One? Since there is no "master of this place" there is noone to insult.] 


Toshiro reappears suddenly as he recieves a telepatic call from his representetive at the conference that something has happened. He adresses the assembled delegates, "I appologise for my absence, I am a busy man and there was much to attend to." He turns towards Gaheris, "You may host the Emerald contest, you have my support in that. I trust that you will be able to keep it safe, and fair."   

"None is the master of this place, stranger, though I am the host of this conference." A sad smile is on his lips as he adresses the suelite. "In the absence of our dear Emperor there is noone to recieve your gift. This conference that you are attending is a meeting of the lords and representatives of the greatest of the noble families of the Empire and miscellaneous foreign ambassadors. We are, at least in theory, equals in our capacity as representatives of our respective power-groups."

"I have no objections to trading with your country and I will not prohibit such trade from taking place. However, the Lion clan is completely land-locked, so others could prevent our commerce, though they would profit greatly from it."


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 20, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Ok, scorpion clan will have to be a teacher, here.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 20, 2002)

A grin comes across Yogo Yo's face. He looks up at the man from behind a half mask, that is trying to gift the weapon, "It would be wrong of us to assume you know our ways.  I should mention that by giving a weapon to someone you are saying they cannot defend themselves.  And only a member of the samurai caste is allowed to wear a katana. Also, by wearing one you claim you are ready to fight a duel at any moment.  You will notice I wear but a wakizashi.  I have the ability to wear a katana but I do not claim to be ready to duel with it. Therefor, I rely on my yojimbo to fight duels for me." 

Any person looking about the room will notice that there is only one individual in the room wearing the black and red of clan scorpion.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 21, 2002)

"Ahh," Onterax bows deeply, "my apologies, I did not know of these rules of your culture.  The katana was meant as a ceremonial gift from my Emperor.  No offense was meant.  If you wish to take it, we would gladly give it to you without any implications about your fighting ability, as I am sure you are a truly excellent warrior; if you choose to refuse it in the light of my unintentional insult, I will understand."  And Onterax places the Katana on the table.  "In any case, the Suel Empire would benefit from trade agreements such as mentioned by you," nodding to the Lion Clan member.  "If any here wish equal trade with my Empire, please let me know and it will be arranged."

Stepping back, Onterax waits for a response.

(OOC: if you're interested and don't want to post so, my email is fan_vader@hotmail.com /OOC)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2002)

A slight feeling of displeasure comes over Akira as he looks upon the gaijin and his trade offer, he wonders who would possibly accept it at a time like this.

Mishica approaches him and whispers something quietly into his ear, Akira frowns and shakes his head.

"I sense conflicts of interest arising," he says amongst other whispered things before motioning to Mishica return to where she was.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2002)

"Your empire seems to be far away, Onterax. Our daimyo will have to review the potential for trade once he returns."
"If you do not know anything about our culture, how do you know that the Katana is the weapon of choice for the bushi in our Empire? Was this part of the rumors you heard? Or do you use Katanas too?"
"Gaheris-sama, the Phoenix have no objections to you to host the Test of the Emerald Champion."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 21, 2002)

"Regarding the katana, simple scrying spells to determine the level of truth behind some rumors revealed a  number of warriors with weapons such as these.  It was a small jump to assume that one would be an appropriate gift, unfortunately, scrying does not reveal cultural rules, and did not reveal that it would be a mistake to deliver such a gift."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 23, 2002)

"I have expected as much, Onterax. Thank you for confirming this."

"With your approval, great daimyo of the Clans, the Phoenix will return to their homelands. There are changes and research that have to be done when Akahita-sama returns."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 25, 2002)

Toshiro Akodo looks out over the delegates from his seat at the head of the table, his face unreadably formal.

"It seems that this conference has run its course, there is little left to say and few left to say it. Many important matters have been debated and decided during these long days and those important matters that have not will have to wait. Until such a time as an Emerald Champion has been chosen by the fates the Clans should be able to search for those who have gone missing and begin to unravel the mystery of the multicoloured letters individually. As we have done until now so can we continue. If we attempt to organize our efforts it will only distract our agents, and ourselves, with needless burocracy and endless discussion, a decentralized search should be able to cover more ground faster than if everything would have to be decided in concert. We have seen how slowly these talks have proceeded." 
 "In light of this, I am glad that my suggestion for a Council of Regents was almost unanimously rejected. Clearly the Empire needs one ruler, who can act desicively in times of danger. Any attempt, even a temporary such, to rule by committy would be worse than the current chaotic state of disorder. Let us hope that the coming weeks proceeds smoothly and that a competent Champion will take the reins of the Empire in a firm hand. If it has not at that time beeen decided if, where and how the test for a Jade champion will be organized it will surely be decided by him. The Phoenix have a great deal of experience in these matters, if noone objects I suggest that the Jade-tests will be organized by them. Their daimyo has proven himself to be one of the wisest and most honourable men in the Empire."

[When he has heard the reply of the phoenix representative]

Toshiro smiles, a small and brief smile, almost a smirk, but not quite. He rises from his chair and once more looks out over the delegates, seeming to look all of them in the eye at once.

"I now depart this meeting. Though I will not adjourn it I do believe it is over. I thank you all for attending, surely the Empire is better off now when so many have taken so much time and said so little about so much. What has been said, though, is what's important. We now have a united goal to strive towards and we all know what must be done. So, once again I thank you. May our deeds and the will of the kami bless the Empire with glory and peace."

Without further ado, with stillness and silence, he vanishes, teleporting home to Shiro Akodo.


----------

